#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Waar komt Allah(=god) vandaan?

## rinjea

De archeologie van het Midden-Oosten
Centraal in de religie van de Islam staat de aanbidding van de god "Allah". De moslims beweren dat Allah in pre-islamitische tijden de bijbelse God was van de patriarchen, profeten en apostelen. De kwestie is er dus een van continuteit: was "Allah" de bijbelse God, of was hij een heidense god in het Arabi van vr de Islamisering? Indien "Allah" werkelijk deel uitmaakt van de goddelijke openbaring in de Schrift, dan is de Islam de volgende stap in de bijbelse religie, maar indien Allah een pre-islamitische heidense god was, dan is de islamitische bewering weerlegd.

Valse beweringen vallen dikwijls door de resultaten van harde wetenschappen zoals de archeologie. We kunnen eindeloos speculeren over het verleden, of, we kunnen gaan graven en zien wat de bewijzen aantonen. Dat laatste is de beste manier om de waarheid te weten over de oorsprong van Allah. Zoals we zullen zien tonen de harde bewijzen aan dat de god Allah een heidense godheid was. In feite was hij de maangod en de sterren waren zijn dochters. 


Maangod tempels over het gehele Midden-Oosten 

Archeologen hebben tempels ontdekt die opgedragen waren aan de maangod, over het hele Midden-Oosten. Van de bergen van Turkije tot aan de banken van de Nijl was de meestverspreide religie van de oude wereld de aanbidding van de maangod. 
In de eerste geschreven geschiedenis hebben de Sumerirs ons duizenden kleitabletten nagelaten waarin zij hun religieuze geloven beschrijven. Zoals aangetoond door Sjoberg en Hall, aanbaden de oude Sumerirs de maangod die aanroepen werd met verschillende namen. De populairste namen waren Nanna(r/n) Suen en Asimbabbar. Zijn symbool was de maansikkel. Door de hoeveelheid gevonden voorwerpen die te maken hebben met de aanbidding van deze maangod, is het duidelijk dat dit de dominante religie was in Sumeri. De cultus van de maangod was de meest populaire religie in geheel Mesopotami. De Assyrirs, Babylonirs en Akkadirs namen het woord Suen en veranderden het in Sin als de naam van de maangod. Zoals professor Potts erop wees: "Sin is een essentile Sumerische naam die ontleend werd door de Semieten". 
Het Islam-teken: de wassende maan. Dit ideogram is zeer oud. Het was een symbool van de maangod Nanna(n,r), later Sin. 

Dit teken was hoogstwaarschijnlijk al in gebruik rond 2500 v.C. De ster staat oorspronkelijk voor de dochters van de maangod. Tegenwoordig staat de vijfpuntster voor de vijf pijlers van de Islam. Op moskeen en minaretten staat de maansikkel van hun oorspronkelijke maangod. (M.V.)





Maangodin Sin in 4-de fase: 'Il of Ilah'
In het oude Syri en Kanan werd de maangod Sin gewoonlijk afgebeeld door de maan in zijn eerste fase. Soms werd de volle maan binnen de maansikkel geplaatst om alle fazen van de maan te benadrukken. De sterren waren de dochters van Sin. Zo was bvb. Ishtar de dochter van Sin. Offers aan de maangod worden beschreven in de Pas Shamra teksten. In de Ugaritische teksten wordt de maangod soms Kusuh genoemd. In Perzi, zowel als in Egypte, wordt de maangod afgebeeld op muurschilderingen en op de hoofden van beelden. Hij was de Rechter van mensen en goden. Het Oude Testament berispt voortdurend tegen de aanbidding van de maangod (zie: Deut 4:19;17:3; 2 Kon 21:3,5; 23:5; Jer 8:2; 19:13; Zef 1:5, enz.). Toen Isral in afgoderij verviel was dat meestal door de cultus van de maangod. Eigenlijk kan overal in de oude wereld het symbool van de maansikkel gevonden worden op zegelindrukken, stles, aardewerk, amuletten, kleitabletten, cilinders, gewichten, oorringen, halssnoeren, muren, enz. In Tell-el-Obeid werd er een koperen kalf gevonden met een maansikkel op zijn voorhoofd. Een afgod met het lichaam van een stier en het hoofd van een man heeft een maansikkel-inleg van schelpen op zijn voorhoofd. 
Tempel van de maangod in Hazor, met maansikkel op de borst en op de stle 
Stle van Ur-Nammu In Ur had de stle van Ur-Nammu de maansikkel bovenaan het register van de goden, omdat de maangod het hoofd van de goden was. Zelfs werd er brood gebakken in de vorm van een maansikkel, als een daad van devotie voor de maangod die soms Nannar werd genoemd in de tabletten uit die periode. 
In Ur werd een tempel van de maangod opgegraven door Sir Leonard Woolley. Vele voorbeelden van maanaanbidding werden opgegraven en die zijn ondergebracht in het Brits Museum tot op vandaag. Ook Haran (of Harran) stond bekend voor zijn aanbidding van de maangod.

In de jaren 1950 werd een belangrijke tempel van de maangod opgegraven in Hazor, Palestina. Er werden daar twee afgodsbeelden van de maangod gevonden. Elk was een beeld van een zittende man op zijn troon, met een maansikkel op zijn borst. De begeleidende inscripties maken duidelijk dat dit beelden waren van de maangod. Verscheidene andere beelden werden gevonden die door hun inscripties gedentificeerd werden als de dochters van de maangod. 

En wat te zeggen over Arabi? Zoals prof. Coon zei: "de moslims zijn notoir onwillig om hun tradities van het vroegere paganisme te bewaren en ze houden ervan de pre-islamitische geschiedenis te verminken in anachronistische termen". 

Tijdens de 19de eeuw gingen Amaud, Halevy en Glaser naar Zuid-Arabi en groeven duizenden Sabeaanse, Mineaanse en Qatabaniaanse inscripties op, die daarna vertaald werden. In de jaren 1940 deden de archeologen G. Caton Thompson en Carleton S. Coon enkele bijzondere ontdekkingen in Arabi. Gedurende de jaren 1950 groeven Wendell Phillips, W.F. Albright, Richard Bower en anderen, de terreinen op bij Qataban, Timna, en Marib (de oude hoofdstad van Sheba). Ook duizenden inscripties op de wanden en rotsen in Noord-Arabi werden verzameld. En ook werden relifs en votiefschalen ontdekt, gebruikt bij de aanbidding van de "dochters van Allah". De drie dochters, al-Lat, al-Uzza en Manat worden soms samen afgebeeld met Allah de maangod, vertegenwoordigd door een maansikkel boven hen. Het archeologische bewijs demonstreert dat de dominante religie van Arabi de cultus was van de maangod. 

Sina: 'de wildernis van Sin'
In oudtestamentische tijden bouwde Nabonidus (555-569 v.C.), de laatste koning van Babylon, Tayma in Arabi als een centrum van de maangodaanbidding. Segall zei: "De stellaire religie van Zuid-Arabi werd altijd gedomineerd door de maangod, in verschillende variaties". Vele specialisten hebben ook meegedeeld dat de naam van de maangod "Sin" deel uitmaakt van zulke Arabische woorden als "Sina", de "wildernis van Sin", enz. Toen de populariteit van de maangod overal achteruitging, bleven de Arabieren trouw aan hun overtuiging dat de maangod de grootste van alle goden was. Alhoewel zij 360 goden aanbaden in de Kaba in Mekka, was de maangod de hoofdgod. Mekka was in feite gebouwd als een schrijn voor de maangod. Dit is het wat Mekka tot de heiligste plaats maakte van het Arabische heidendom. In 1944 openbaarde G. Caton Thompson in haar boek "The Tombs and Moon Temple of Hureidha", dat zij een tempel had blootgelegd van de maangod in Zuid-Arabi. De symbolen van de wassende maan en niet minder dan 21 inscripties met de naam Sin werden in deze tempel gevonden. Een afgod die de maangod zelf kan zijn, werd ook ontdekt. Dit werd later bevestigd door andere welbekende archeologen. De bewijzen tonen aan dat de tempel van de maangod nog steeds in gebruik was in de christelijke tijd. Bewijzen vergaard uit zowel Noord- als Zuid-Arabi tonen aan dat de maangodaanbidding zelfs duidelijk actief was in Mohammeds dagen, welke cultus toen dominant was. Terwijl de naam van de maangod "Sin" was, was zijn titel overeenkomstig talloze inscripties "Al-Ilah", d.w.z. "de god", en dat betekent dat hij de oppergod was onder de goden. Zoals Coon erop wijst: "De god Il of Ilah was oorspronkelijk een fase van de maangod". De maangod werd Al-Ilah genoemd, d.w.z. "De God", en dat werd ingekort tot Allah in pre-islamitische tijden. De heidense Arabieren gebruikten zelfs Allah in de namen die ze aan hun kinderen gaven. Zo hadden zowel Mohammeds vader als zijn nonkel "Allah" als deel van hun namen. Het feit dat zulke namen gegeven werden door hun heidense ouders bewijst dat zelfs in Mohammeds tijd Allah de titel was voor de maangod. Prof. Coon zegt verder: "Evenzo werd onder Mohammeds voogdijschap, de relatief anonieme Ilah: Al-Ilah, De God of Allah, het Opperste Wezen".

Waarom Allah in Koran niet gedefinieerd wordt?!
Dit feit beantwoordt de vragen: "Waarom wordt Allah in de Koran nooit gedefinieerd? 
Waarom veronderstelde Mohammed dat de heidense Arabieren reeds wisten wie Allah was?" Mohammed werd grootgebracht in de religie van de maangod Allah. Maar hij ging een stap verder dan zijn heidense mede-Arabieren. Terwijl zij geloofden dat Allah, d.w.z. de maangod, de grootste van alle goden was en de oppergod in het pantheon van godheden, besloot Mohammed dat Allah niet louter de grootste god was, maar de nige god. 

In feite zei hij: "Kijk, jullie geloven reeds dat de maangod Allah de grootste van alle goden is. Alles wat ik jullie vraag is het idee te aanvaarden dat hij de nige god is. Ik neem de Allah die jullie reeds aanbidden niet weg. Ik neem enkel zijn vrouw weg, zijn dochters en alle andere goden". Dit kan gezien worden in het feit dat het eerste gegeven in de moslimkreet niet is "Allah is groot" maar "Allah is de grootste", d.w.z. dat hij de grootste is onder de goden. Waarom zou Mohammed zeggen dat Allah de "grootste" is, anders dan in een polythestische context? Dat Arabische woord wordt gebruikt om het grotere te doen contrasteren tegen het kleinere. Dat dit waar is wordt gezien in het feit dat de heidense Arabieren Mohammed er nooit van beschuldigden een andere Allah te prediken dan degene die ze alreeds aanbaden. Deze "Allah" was de maangod, overeenkomstig het archeologische bewijsmateriaal. Mohammed wilde het dus op twee manieren stellen: tegen de heidenen zei hij dat hij nog steeds geloofde in de maangod Allah. Tegen Joden en Christenen zei hij dat Allah ook hn God was. Maar zowel Joden als Christenen wisten wel beter en daarom wijzen zij zijn god Allah af als een valse god. 

Al-Kindi, een van de vroege christelijke apologeten tegen de Islam, wees erop dat de Islam en zijn god Allah niet uit de Bijbel stammen maar uit het heidendom van de Sabaers. Zij aanbaden niet de God van de Bijbel maar de maangod en zijn dochters al-Uzza, al-Lat en Manat. Dr. Newman besluit zijn studie over de vroege christen/moslim-debatten door te stellen: "De Islam laat zien dat ze  een afzonderlijke en antagonistische religie is die uit de afgoderij opsprong". Islamspecialist Caesar Farah concludeerde: "Er is daarom geen reden het idee te aanvaarden dat Allah doorging naar de Moslims vanuit de Christenen en de Joden". De Arabieren aanbaden de maangod als de oppergod, maar dat was geen bijbels monothesme. Niettegenstaande de maangod groter was dan alle andere goden en godinnen, hebben we hier nog steeds een polythestisch pantheon van godheden. 

Nu we de eigenlijke afgodsbeelden van de maangod hebben, is het niet langer mogelijk het feit te vermijden dat Allah in Islamitische tijden een heidense god was. Is het dan verwonderlijk dat het symbool van de Islam een wassende maan of maansikkel is? Dat er een maansikkel staat op de top van hun moskeen en minaretten? Dat de maansikkel gevonden wordt op de vlaggen van Islamitische naties? Dat de moslims vasten gedurende de maand die begint en eindigt met de verschijning van de wassende maan aan de hemel?

CONCLUSIE 
De heidense Arabieren aanbaden de maangod Allah door verscheidene malen per dag in de richting van Mekka te bidden, door het maken van pelgrimstochten naar Mekka, te lopen rond de tempel - de Kaba - van de maangod, het kussen van de zwarte steen, het offeren van een dier aan de maangod, stenen te werpen naar de duivel, een maand te vasten van wassende maan tot wassende maan, enz. De bewering van de moslims dat Allah de God van de Bijbel is en dat de Islam opstond uit de religie van de profeten en apostelen, wordt weerlegd door solide, overstelpende archeologische bewijzen. De Islam is niets meer dan een opleving van de oude maangodcultus. Het heeft zijn symbolen, riten, ceremonien, en zelfs de naam van zijn god uit de oude heidense religie van de maangod. Als zodanig is de Islam pure afgoderij en moet ze worden afgewezen door allen die het Bijbelse Evangelie volgen. Van de bergen van Turkije tot aan de banken van de Nijl 



Dit las ik op het internet,misschien kan iemand op deze wetenschap reageren.

----------


## ronald

In Sura 51:51/52 staat: "Haast u daarom tot Allah. Waarlijk ik ben voor u een duidelijke waarschuwer van Hem. En werpt geen andere goden op naast AAllah, waarlijk ik ben voor u een duidelijke waarschuwer van Hem."

Voor "andere goden" wordt gebruikt "ilah akhar", "andere goden". Dit is te vergelijken met wat er in Exodus 20:3 en in Deuteronimium 5:7 staat: "Je zult geen andere goden hebben" en voor "andere goden" staat in het Hebreeuws "elohiem acheriem".
En in het Hebreeuws en in het Arabische staat dus ilah akhar en elohiem acheriem welke binnen de Semitische taalgroep op dezelfde wortels duidt. El, Elohoem Elohai zijn Hebreeuwse namen die naar Gd verwijzen. Elohiem acheriem naar afgoden (letterlijk andere goden).

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *De archeologie van het Midden-Oosten
> Centraal in de religie van de Islam staat de aanbidding van de god "Allah". De moslims beweren dat Allah in pre-islamitische tijden de bijbelse God was van de patriarchen, profeten en apostelen. De kwestie is er dus een van continuteit: was "Allah" de bijbelse God, of was hij een heidense god in het Arabi van vr de Islamisering? Indien "Allah" werkelijk deel uitmaakt van de goddelijke openbaring in de Schrift, dan is de Islam de volgende stap in de bijbelse religie, maar indien Allah een pre-islamitische heidense god was, dan is de islamitische bewering weerlegd.
> 
> Valse beweringen vallen dikwijls door de resultaten van harde wetenschappen zoals de archeologie. We kunnen eindeloos speculeren over het verleden, of, we kunnen gaan graven en zien wat de bewijzen aantonen. Dat laatste is de beste manier om de waarheid te weten over de oorsprong van Allah. Zoals we zullen zien tonen de harde bewijzen aan dat de god Allah een heidense godheid was. In feite was hij de maangod en de sterren waren zijn dochters. 
> 
> 
> Maangod tempels over het gehele Midden-Oosten 
> 
> ...


Kom op zeg.. al weer dat maangod gedoe.. lees eens:

http://www.flwi.ugent.be/cie/bogaert/bogaert26.htm

----------


## DieSter

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *De archeologie van het Midden-Oosten
> Centraal in de religie van de Islam staat de aanbidding van de god "Allah". De moslims beweren dat Allah in pre-islamitische tijden de bijbelse God was van de patriarchen, profeten en apostelen. De kwestie is er dus een van continuteit: was "Allah" de bijbelse God, of was hij een heidense god in het Arabi van vr de Islamisering? Indien "Allah" werkelijk deel uitmaakt van de goddelijke openbaring in de Schrift, dan is de Islam de volgende stap in de bijbelse religie, maar indien Allah een pre-islamitische heidense god was, dan is de islamitische bewering weerlegd.
> 
> Valse beweringen vallen dikwijls door de resultaten van harde wetenschappen zoals de archeologie. We kunnen eindeloos speculeren over het verleden, of, we kunnen gaan graven en zien wat de bewijzen aantonen. Dat laatste is de beste manier om de waarheid te weten over de oorsprong van Allah. Zoals we zullen zien tonen de harde bewijzen aan dat de god Allah een heidense godheid was. In feite was hij de maangod en de sterren waren zijn dochters. 
> 
> 
> Maangod tempels over het gehele Midden-Oosten 
> 
> ...


Iedereen moet geloven in wat zij willen, ookal druist het in tegen logica en zal en moet het weer iets heidens zijn...Jullie jullie geloof ik het mijne.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Kom op zeg.. al weer dat maangod gedoe.. lees eens:
> 
> http://www.flwi.ugent.be/cie/bogaert/bogaert26.htm*


Ga er eens inhoudelijk op in.

Niet zo van ,wat ik gehoord heb is alleen waarheid.

----------


## ronald

Noach en zijn familie kende Gd en hield Gd als de Enige. Latere generaties zijn gaan afdwalen en hebben aan hun afgoden de naam van Gd verbonden. Dat waren de elohiem acheriem (andere goden). Het is dan niet zo verwonderlijk dat nadat men terugkeerde naar Gd de of een naam meenamen. El, Elohiem is de Naam van Gd die de wereld vanuit het niets schiep. Allah is een vertaling daarvan.

----------


## DieSter

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Noach en zijn familie kende Gd en hield Gd als de Enige. Latere generaties zijn gaan afdwalen en hebben aan hun afgoden de naam van Gd verbonden. Dat waren de elohiem acheriem (andere goden). Het is dan niet zo verwonderlijk dat nadat men terugkeerde naar Gd de of een naam meenamen. El, Elohiem is de Naam van Gd die de wereld vanuit het niets schiep. Allah is een vertaling daarvan.*


Noah, ja hoelang heeft hij zijn volk proberen over te halen om te geloven maar zij bleven weigeren. Wat voor teken hij ook bracht ze bleven hem vijandig.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> *Dus jij denkt dat de eerste naam die Adam uitsprak (de eerste bewuste mens die dingen ging benoemen) de naam "Elohim" was en niet Allah?*


Ik ga uit van de tekst in Tora. Genesis 1:1: "In een begin schiep Gd (Elohiem) de hemel en de aarde." Elohiem is de "gestrenge kant" van Gd, de scheppende kant. Pas later komt de naam YHWH voor want hatuurlijk niwet wil zeggen dat dan ook "2de" is want in religieuze termen is dat een verhevener aanduiding van Gd dat reikt tot En Sof, Zonder Eind.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> *Noah, ja hoelang heeft hij zijn volk proberen over te halen om te geloven maar zij bleven weigeren. Wat voor teken hij ook bracht ze bleven hem vijandig.*


Klopt, maar daarom zijn zij ten onder gegaan. Ik heb het over zijn eigen familei daarna.

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Ga er eens inhoudelijk op in.
> 
> Niet zo van ,wat ik gehoord heb is alleen waarheid.*


ben weliswaar ibnu niet, maar de url die hij gaf is zeer inhoudelijk.. je moet het anders maar eens lezen..

wat vind jij eigenlijk van het artikel dat je geplaatst hebt?
zo te zien vind je het iniedergeval een wetenschappelijk artikel maar wat is voor de rest je mening over de inhoud want zelf ga je er ook niet inhoudelijk op in..

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *ben weliswaar ibnu niet, maar de url die hij gaf is zeer inhoudelijk.. je moet het anders maar eens lezen..
> 
> wat vind jij eigenlijk van het artikel dat je geplaatst hebt?
> zo te zien vind je het iniedergeval een wetenschappelijk artikel maar wat is voor de rest je mening over de inhoud want zelf ga je er ook niet inhoudelijk op in..*


Ik ben niet opgevoed als moslim.

Maar als ik dit artikel lees, vraag ik me wel af, waarom die maan zo belangrijk is.

je hebt b.v het rode kruis( Jezus stierf aan een kruis)
Je hebt ook de rode halve maan.

En wat staat er op elke moskee.

en wanneer is het rammadam.

Ik weet het niet misschien weet jij er iets meer over.

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Ik ben niet opgevoed als moslim.
> 
> Maar als ik dit artikel lees, vraag ik me wel af, waarom die maan zo belangrijk is.
> 
> je hebt b.v het rode kruis( Jezus stierf aan een kruis)
> Je hebt ook de rode halve maan.
> 
> En wat staat er op elke moskee.
> ...


de maan is belangrijk omdat de maankalender gehanteerd wordt.. dat wil echter niet zeggen dat de maan meteen dan ook maar een godheid was van waaruit de islam ontstaan is..
daarbij speelt de maan ook weer niet zo'n belangrijke rol als dat het lijkt.. dat de maansikkel op vlaggen siert van arabische landen is iets wat is voortgekomen uit het ottomaanse rijk dat pas sinds de 15e eeuw de maansikkel als symbool is gaan gebruiken.. 
overigens gebruikte sommige christenen al eeuwen daarvoor de maansikkel/ster als symbool maar dat terzijde..

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *de maan is belangrijk omdat de maankalender gehanteerd wordt..*


Dan zet je die toch niet boven een gebedshuis?

sjonge, zo ken ik er ook een paar.

rode kruis , weet je waar het vandaan komt.
rode halve maan!?

Ik weet inmiddels wel door te onder zoeken dat

die maan, komt van het afgodendom.

----------


## chessmatazz

wat ik in het stuk las over de maangodtempels in arabie heeft me wel aan het denken gezet

het is in ieder geval een feit dat de ka'aba een tijdlang ook voor die maangodcultus gediend heeft 

ik begin door dat stuk een beetje het idee te krijgen dat mohamme eenheid wilde stichten op het arabo\ische schiereiland en zo een soort van syncretisme toepastte gebaseerd op het geestesleven van joden, christenen, sabianen en afgodendienaars 

aan de andere kant is het ook heel goed mogelijk dat Allah afgeleid is van Elohim want Arabisch en Hebreeuws zijn allebei van dezelfde talenfamilie

ik blijf me nog wel afvragen waarom er zoveel overeenkomsten zijn met die maangodcultus

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door The_Reporter_ 
> *Correct:
> 
> Bij de zonnekalender, vallen de maanden ieder jaar in dezelfde respectievelijke seizoenen. Ter illustratie; de maanden Maart, April en Mei zullen in India altijd in de zomer zijn, terwijl Juli, Augustus en September altijd moessons hebben, i.e. regenbuien. November, December en Januari zullen altijd in de winter zijn. Bij de maankalender vallen de maanden in verschillende jaren binnen een ander seizoen.
> 
> De maankalender heeft ongeveer 11 dagen minder dan de zonnekalender, aldus verschuift iedere maand van de maankalender met 11 dagen ten opzichte van het zonnejaar. Hierdoor is er een spanwijdte van ongeveer 33 maanjaren waarin de mens de smaak van alle verschillende seizoenen in n bijzondere maand van de maankalender zal proeven. Dit is zeer belangrijk omdat de jaarlijkse activiteiten van een Moslim op de maankalender en op bepaalde maanden zoals Ramadhaan en Hajj (Dhul-Hidjah) gebaseerd zijn. Tijdens de maand Ramadhaan moet een Moslim zich onthouden van voedsel en drank gedurende de periode tussen zonsopgang en zonsondergang. Wanneer de Islamitische maanden gebaseerd zouden zijn op de zonnekalender, waarin de seizoenen vast staan, dan zouden de mensen die in bepaalde delen van de wereld leven Ramadhaan in de zomer hebben terwijl in andere delen van de wereld het in de winter zou zijn. Sommige Moslims zullen voor meer uren vastende moeten zijn doordat de tijdspanne tussen zonsopgang en zonsondergang langer is, terwijl andere Moslims door de kortere tijdspanne minder lang hoeven te vasten. Als de seizoenen niet veranderden, dan zouden Moslims in sommige delen van de wereld onnodig hierin benadeeld door het leven gaan.
> 
> Door de maankalender te volgen, heeft elke Moslim de smaak van het vasten in verschillende seizoenen geproefd, over een verschillende tijdspanne, in een periode van ongeveer 33 jaar van zijn leven.*


bedankt voor de info..

in minder dan 3 weken is het alweer zover..

----------


## chessmatazz

de duidelijk zichtbare halve maan die praktisch elke minaret opsiert van de moskee, het geestelijke centrum van het geloofsleven van de moslim 

er mag niks uit de schepping weergegeven worden volgens de islam maar voor de halve maan is er een uitzondering gemaakt

is het echt zo ait ayt dat die maan slechts de toepassing van de maankalender door de moslims symboliseert of speelt de maan een grotere rol?

ff offtopic:

de meeste moslimlanden hebben ook vaak een maanachtig landschap 
een woestijnlandschap verschilt niet veel van een maanlandschap waar ook niks groeit maar dit zal wel weer een toevalligheid zijn maar moest het ff kwijt

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door chessmatazz_ 
> *de duidelijk zichtbare halve maan die praktisch elke minaret opsiert van de moskee, het geestelijke centrum van het geloofsleven van de moslim*


dat er een maansikkel staat afgebeeld op veel moskeen (lang niet alle moskeen) wil niet zeggen dat er sprake is van een vereringssymbool..
in de eerste plaats is de maansikkel op een moskee een overblijfsel uit het verleden toen men zich onderscheide van de christelijke kerken die kruizen op hun gebedshuizen hadden.. dit stamt uit de tijd van de kruisvaarders.. bij mijn weten is tegenwoordig een maansikkel op een moskee alleen decoratief en dient het geen doel meer.. zo zijn veel moskeen in saudi-arabi sober en hebben geen sikkel op de minaret..

bottomline:
de islam heeft geen symbool.. never has - never will.. dat kan namelijk niet i.v.m. het absoluut-monothesme waar de islam voor staat.. dit is een vorm van monothesme waarin geen plek is voor symbolen, tekens, afbeeldingen en andere uitingen van verering t.a.v. het goddelijke.. 
de godsgezant mohammed heeft dan ook nooit de maansikkel gebruikt als symbool.. noch enig ander symbool..
pas in de 15e eeuw is de maansikkel als symbool voor het eerst in gebruik genomen door de ottomanen.. 
voor die tijd werd het gebruikt door o.a. christenen maar niet door moslims.. zo waren er bijvoorbeeld hongaarse kruisvaarders die op hun jassen de maansikkel en de ster als symbool hadden.. evenals engelsen die de halve maan en de ster honderden jaren als symbool gebruikten..

tot de dag van vandaag is dit symbool niet het teken vd islam.. niet voor niets staat er op de vlag van saudi-arabi de geloofsbelijdenis en niet de maansikkel.. 




> * is het echt zo ait ayt dat die maan slechts de toepassing van de maankalender door de moslims symboliseert of speelt de maan een grotere rol?*


de koran:

*2:189. Zij vragen u betreffende de nieuwe manen. Zeg: "Zij zijn tijdsaanwijzingen voor de mensen en voor de bedevaart ."* 

*41:37. En onder Zijn tekenen zijn de dag en de nacht, de zon en de maan; derhalve werpt u niet neder voor de zon of de maan  maar werpt u neder voor Allah Die hen schiep, indien gij Hem wilt aanbidden.*

----------


## ronald

De maan is natuurlijk altijd de maan geweest. Dat sommige groepen mensen ervan overtuigd werden dat de maan als een zelfstandige entiteit werkte en zo het leven op aarde kon en ook daadwerkelijk ging beinvloeden, heeft te maken dat men de maan als een god zag.....er goddelijke krachten aan gingen toeschrijven. 
De maan is echter niets aan te rekenen. Er zijn inderdaad zaken op aarde die door de maan beinvloed worden zoals het eb en vloed gebeuren... 
Wat de maan ook regelt is het tellen van dagen. De maan is een tijdsinstrument die Gd zelf als zodanig heeft ingesteld. 
Elke nieuwe maand begint met een nieuwe maan. Het wassende nieuwe maan - volle maan - afnemende maan..steeds wordt de cyclus herhaald steeds wordt het "herboren". Dat is wat de maan met zijn komst en afgang ons ook leert.
Dat in het verleden mensen waren die de maan als god aanbaden daar zou je geen boodschap aan hoeven te hebben. Abraham heeft zijn volk in Ur duidelijk gemaakt dat niet de zon, niet de maan, niet de wind enz goden zijn, maar dat er een hogere Kracht is. Dat we de maan zouden moeten afzweren is natuurlijk het kind weg gooien met het badwater.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *De maan is natuurlijk altijd de maan geweest. Dat sommige groepen mensen ervan overtuigd werden dat de maan als een zelfstandige entiteit werkte en zo het leven op aarde kon en ook daadwerkelijk ging beinvloeden, heeft te maken dat men de maan als een god zag.....er goddelijke krachten aan gingen toeschrijven. 
> De maan is echter niets aan te rekenen. Er zijn inderdaad zaken op aarde die door de maan beinvloed worden zoals het eb en vloed gebeuren... 
> Wat de maan ook regelt is het tellen van dagen. De maan is een tijdsinstrument die Gd zelf als zodanig heeft ingesteld. 
> Elke nieuwe maand begint met een nieuwe maan. Het wassende nieuwe maan - volle maan - afnemende maan..steeds wordt de cyclus herhaald steeds wordt het "herboren". Dat is wat de maan met zijn komst en afgang ons ook leert.
> Dat in het verleden mensen waren die de maan als god aanbaden daar zou je geen boodschap aan hoeven te hebben. Abraham heeft zijn volk in Ur duidelijk gemaakt dat niet de zon, niet de maan, niet de wind enz goden zijn, maar dat er een hogere Kracht is. Dat we de maan zouden moeten afzweren is natuurlijk het kind weg gooien met het badwater.*


De maan is geen god,
waarom is de maangod dan blijven bestaan?

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *De maan is geen god,
> waarom is de maangod dan blijven bestaan?*


Ik denk niet dat de maanGOD is blijven hangen, maar gewoon de MAAN, als schepsel van Gd om de tijd ermee te berekenen. Deze zaken heeft Maimonides heel goed bekeken en de Islam als 100% een monotheistische Gdsdienst bevonden.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Ik denk niet dat de maanGOD is blijven hangen, maar gewoon de MAAN, als schepsel van Gd om de tijd ermee te berekenen. Deze zaken heeft Maimonides heel goed bekeken en de Islam als 100% een monotheistische Gdsdienst bevonden.*


http://www.sign2god.com/folders/ILL/...ond-Islam.html

Zit daar nu wel of geen waarheid in.

Of wordt het vervalst, om de islam de kop in te drukken.

----------


## DieSter

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *http://www.sign2god.com/folders/ILL/...ond-Islam.html
> 
> Zit daar nu wel of geen waarheid in.
> 
> Of wordt het vervalst, om de islam de kop in te drukken.*



Misschien vind je het wel leuk dat ik weer reageer maar hey, misschien ben je oprecht onwetend,



Toen de eerste mens het bewustzijn van Allah kreeg, merkte hij dat hij geluid kon maken, dus het eerste bewuste wat hij deed met die eigenschap was zijn mond open doen en uitademen terwijl hij zijn stembanden gebruikt.
Dus, "Aaa",

Hij benoemde als eerste Hem wie hij bewust van is.

En dus wees hij met zijn tong omhoog waar hij zijn god achtte,

LLL

toen hij dat had gedaan liet hij zijn tong vallen en zijn adem raakte op...

Aaaahhh.


Geloof me, het is een hele makkelijke naam voor een gelovige om uit te spreken bij de dood. Bij schrik is de nadruk op de A pijn is de nadruk op de LL en bij rust op de Aaah... Iedereen heeft een laatste adem.

Moge Hij het voor ons beschikken dat Zijn naam het laatste woord is wat onze mond verlaat in deze wereld, ameen.

----------


## DieSter

Tenzij we gewurgd worden, maar dan nog zullen we zijn naam niet vergeten te gedenken als Hij dat wil.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> *Tenzij we gewurgd worden, maar dan nog zullen we zijn naam niet vergeten te gedenken als Hij dat wil.*


Tussen bovenstaande post en de daaraan voorafgaande heb je alle levenseinden overwogen en kwam op wurging uit als enige waarbij allaaaah mogelijkerwijs niet de laatste rochel is?

----------


## DieSter

Aham, Ik weet het ik spoor echt niet maar hey, jij ook niet.

En nee, er zijn andere mogelijkheden.

----------


## DieSter

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> *Tussen bovenstaande post en de daaraan voorafgaande heb je alle levenseinden overwogen en kwam op wurging uit als enige waarbij allaaaah mogelijkerwijs niet de laatste rochel is?*


Ik vind het vervelend om te zeggen maar een roggel hoor je pas als de persoon die stervende is voelt dat het echt zijn laatste adem is en "het leven" hem verlaat en dus het misschien wel probeert tegen te houden door als wanhoops poging zijn strot samen te knijpen om de adem niet te laten ontsnappen.

Er zijn genoeg mensen die geen roggel maken als ze hun laatste adem laten, sommigen hebben geen probleem met dit leven te laten voor een betere.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *http://www.sign2god.com/folders/ILL/...ond-Islam.html
> 
> Zit daar nu wel of geen waarheid in.
> 
> Of wordt het vervalst, om de islam de kop in te drukken.*


ook interresant:

http://www.bijbelenonderwijs.nl/inde...odvandemoslims

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *ook interresant:
> 
> http://www.bijbelenonderwijs.nl/inde...odvandemoslims*


nee ook dit is niet interessant.. 
christenen die hier op een islamforum urls plaatsen van sites waar de islam en de profetie van mohammed worden afgekeurd is NIET interessant voor moslims.. 


who raised you?!  :eyebrow:

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *.. dat de maansikkel op vlaggen siert van arabische landen is iets wat is voortgekomen uit het ottomaanse rijk dat pas sinds de 15e eeuw de maansikkel als symbool is gaan gebruiken.. 
> *


De maansikkel en twee sterren stonden in het stadswapen van het Grieks heidense Byzantium. Byzantium werd christelijk en noemde zich Konstantinopel, daarna werd het Turks en islamitisch en noemde zich Istanbul; het stadswapen is, op n ster na, hetzelfde gebleven.
Ik zou er inderdaad maar niet teveel achter zoeken.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *De maansikkel en twee sterren stonden in het stadswapen van het Grieks heidense Byzantium. Byzantium werd christelijk en noemde zich Konstantinopel, daarna werd het Turks en islamitisch en noemde zich Istanbul; het stadswapen is, op n ster na, hetzelfde gebleven.
> Ik zou er inderdaad maar niet teveel achter zoeken.*


O.k als je weet dat b.v de maansikkel van afgoderij komt.
Dan plaats je die toch niet op een Godshuis??

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *O.k als je weet dat b.v de maansikkel van afgoderij komt.
> Dan plaats je die toch niet op een Godshuis??*


Weet jij, waarom op een kerktoren een haan staat ?

----------


## Wortel

> Weet jij, waarom op een kerktoren een haan staat ?


Alleen op Calvinistische kerktorens, he?!

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *Alleen op Calvinistische kerktorens, he?!*


Die hebben ook wel eens paarden.  :roker:

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *Die hebben ook wel eens paarden. *


De Luthersen hebbt 'n Schwoon 
De Kathol'schen hebbt 'n Hohn 
De Reformierten hebbt 'n Schipp 
Do fohrt wie alle mit! 

zuid-afrikaans is makkelijker te lezen dan dit taaltje maar ik begrijp eruit dat de halve ark van noach op kerktorens staan..  :argwaan:

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *De Luthersen hebbt 'n Schwoon 
> De Kathol'schen hebbt 'n Hohn 
> De Reformierten hebbt 'n Schipp 
> Do fohrt wie alle mit! 
> 
> zuid-afrikaans is makkelijker te lezen dan dit taaltje maar ik begrijp eruit dat de halve ark van noach op kerktorens staan.. *


ent die moslims hab nu fest von die moan.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *zuid-afrikaans is makkelijker te lezen dan dit taaltje maar ik begrijp eruit dat de halve ark van noach op kerktorens staan.. *


Wat heet taaltje; met Saksisch kun je je verstaanbaar maken tussen Deventer en Dresden ( vr Adolf nog een heel stuk verder).
Zuidafrikaans is Zeeuws, dat ligt natuurlijk wat dichter bij het Haringvliet, waar voor de meeste Hollanders de wereld, taalkundig gesproken, ongeveer ophoudt..

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *De Luthersen hebbt 'n Schwoon 
> De Kathol'schen hebbt 'n Hohn 
> De Reformierten hebbt 'n Schipp 
> Do fohrt wie alle mit! 
> 
> *




"De haan verkondight's Heeren Dagh, Heeft bij zijn huysgezin ontzagh:
Hij roept een yeder vroeg aen 't werck, En Sondaeghs neerstigh in de Kerck"

"Gelijk de Wakkere Haan tot Kraayen is genegen, Zoo laat u Jonge Jeugd, tot Onderwijs bewegen"

"Als gij den Haan hoort kraayen en u wekken, Rijst uit het bed, uw kleederen wild aantrekken, Wast U, dankt God, en dan na School wilt gaan, Doet wel en leerd, zoo zal men u niet slaan".

"'s Morgens den Haan zijn ijver vroeg bewijst Leert Jonge Jeugd dat men u ook zo prijst".

De haan is het symbool van berouw en bekering. Denk maar eens aan de haan die drie maal kraaide en toch ongewild Petrus tot verloochening van Christus bracht. Hij staat als weerhaan boven op de kerktorens van protestantse kerken en niet alleen als kraaier tegen boze geesten, maar vooral als aanmoediger van de domi_nee door met zijn kop in de wind te_gen de heersende luchtstromingen in te gaan.

Wat mooi toch,

JEZUS leeft

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *De archeologie van het Midden-Oosten
> Centraal in de religie van de Islam staat de aanbidding van de god "Allah". De moslims beweren dat Allah in pre-islamitische tijden de bijbelse God was van de patriarchen, profeten en apostelen. De kwestie is er dus een van continuteit: was "Allah" de bijbelse God, of was hij een heidense god in het Arabi van vr de Islamisering? Indien "Allah" werkelijk deel uitmaakt van de goddelijke openbaring in de Schrift, dan is de Islam de volgende stap in de bijbelse religie, maar indien Allah een pre-islamitische heidense god was, dan is de islamitische bewering weerlegd.
> 
> Valse beweringen vallen dikwijls door de resultaten van harde wetenschappen zoals de archeologie. We kunnen eindeloos speculeren over het verleden, of, we kunnen gaan graven en zien wat de bewijzen aantonen. Dat laatste is de beste manier om de waarheid te weten over de oorsprong van Allah. Zoals we zullen zien tonen de harde bewijzen aan dat de god Allah een heidense godheid was. In feite was hij de maangod en de sterren waren zijn dochters. 
> 
> 
> Maangod tempels over het gehele Midden-Oosten 
> 
> ...


Echt inhoudelijk heeft nog niemand gereageerd, helaas....
Hoop dat er momenteel naast het vasten nog genoeg kracht over is..

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *
> 
> Dit las ik op het internet,misschien kan iemand op deze wetenschap reageren
> 
> Echt inhoudelijk heeft nog niemand gereageerd, helaas....
> Hoop dat er momenteel naast het vasten nog genoeg kracht over is..*



Ik vind de conclusie weinig "wetenschappelijk" en ik dacht toch ook wel eerder inhoudelijk te hebben gereageerd.

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *De haan 
> 
> Wat mooi toch,
> 
> *


het is maar wat je mooi vindt..
je bezighouden met heidense gebruiken is een zware zonde..

de haan is een dier dat op de top van de yggdrasil zat.. 
dat christenen vervolgens dit dier op de top van een kerk plaatsen laat zien dat jullie een religie aanhangen dat zijn gebruiken voor een deel uit het heidendom heeft gehaald..

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *het is maar wat je mooi vindt..
> je bezighouden met heidense gebruiken is een zware zonde..
> 
> de haan is een dier dat op de top van de yggdrasil zat.. 
> dat christenen vervolgens dit dier op de top van een kerk plaatsen laat zien dat jullie een religie aanhangen dat zijn gebruiken voor een deel uit het heidendom heeft gehaald..*


Zie trouwens een levensboom en geen haan.
http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdrasil

De weerhaan geeft niet alleen de richting van het weer aan,
maar is ook een teken van...

Wakker worden, God roept!!

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *de maansikkel komt van de maan god.
> 
> De weerhaan geeft niet alleen de richting van het weer aan,
> maar is ook een teken van...
> 
> Wakker worden, God roept!!*



Een van de ochtendzegenspreuken is: 

"Geprezen zij U Gd, onze Gd, Koning van de wereld, die de haan het begrip heeft gegeven onderscheid te maken tussen dag en nacht."
Rabbi Akiwa nam tijdens zijn reizen ook altijd een haan mee, zodat hij gewekt kon worden om het ochtendgebed te beginnen.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Ik vind de conclusie weinig "wetenschappelijk" en ik dacht toch ook wel eerder inhoudelijk te hebben gereageerd.*


Ja, wat je schrijft is jou mening.
Maar stoeld nergens op.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *het is maar wat je mooi vindt..
> je bezighouden met heidense gebruiken is een zware zonde..
> 
> de haan is een dier dat op de top van de yggdrasil zat.. 
> dat christenen vervolgens dit dier op de top van een kerk plaatsen laat zien dat jullie een religie aanhangen dat zijn gebruiken voor een deel uit het heidendom heeft gehaald..*


Wat is de oorsprong van de hadj ?

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *De archeologie van het Midden-Oosten
> ............
> *


Hier heb je een uitgebreid antwoord: http://www.islamic-awareness.org/Qur...h/moongod.html

Good luck  :Smilie:

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Zie trouwens een levensboom en geen haan.
> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yggdrasil
> 
> De weerhaan geeft niet alleen de richting van het weer aan,
> maar is ook een teken van...
> 
> Wakker worden, God roept!!*


citaat:

De palmpaas, een versierde tak, stelt de Wereldes (Yggdrasil) voor. Bovenin de Wereldes zat een haan, Guldenkam genaamd. Vandaar dat men soms de palmpaas ziet met daarin een haan. Deze haan doet hier dienst als zonnesymbool. De haan geeft immers, iedere morgen, de komst van de eerste zonnestralen aan. Ook andere dieren, geassocieerd met vruchtbaarheid, komen in de palmpaas voor. Deze haan werd ook gekerstend en vindt men nu terug op de kerktoren van uw dorp. De kosmische boom vindt men bijna in elk jaarfeest terug, zo ook tijdens het Lentefeest.

- - - - - - - -

 :jammer:

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_ 
> *Wat is de oorsprong van de hadj ?*


de aartsvader ibrahim

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Ja, wat je schrijft is jou mening.
> Maar stoeld nergens op.*



Dat was niet mijn mening maar die van de RambaM (Maimonides) en de RambaN (Nachmonides). Beiden waren joodse geleerden en over het Christendom en de Islam hebben zij goed nagedacht. De RambaN heeft regelmatig openbare disputaties met Christelijke geestelijken, ook in het bijzijn van de koning van Aragon gehouden en geen enkele "verloren". Zowel in het Christendom als in de Islam was hij kundig. Als hij in die tijd heeft bepaald dat de Islam een monotheistische Gdsdienst is, dan is er geen betere die dat kan weerleggen. Toen niet en nu ook niet.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *de aartsvader ibrahim*



Volgens de Islam is Abraham naar Mekka gereisd. Volgens het Jodendom niet. In Genesis staat waar hij is geweest en wat hij er heeft gedaan.

----------


## naam

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Volgens de Islam is Abraham naar Mekka gereisd. Volgens het Jodendom niet. In Genesis staat waar hij is geweest en wat hij er heeft gedaan.*


Tja, dat wordt een ouderwets wellus - nietus verhaal dan.

----------


## Koala64

> _Geplaatst door naam_ 
> *Tja, dat wordt een ouderwets wellus - nietus verhaal dan.*


Net zoals de kruisiging van Jezus, of die wel of niet plaats heeft gevonden.

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Volgens de Islam is Abraham naar Mekka gereisd. Volgens het Jodendom niet. In Genesis staat waar hij is geweest en wat hij er heeft gedaan.*


omdat het niet in genesis staat wil dat niet zeggen dat het niet heeft plaatsgevonden..
genesis is geen biografie van abraham waarin alles over zijn leven tot in detail beschreven staat.. er staat alleen in wat voor jullie nodig is om te weten..

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *omdat het niet in genesis staat wil dat niet zeggen dat het niet heeft plaatsgevonden..
> *


Waar staat het dan wel ? Het verhaal moet ergens vandaan komen.

Wellicht ten overvloede: Dit is een vraag zonder dubbele bodem; ik heb geen flauw idee en zou het graag willen weten.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_
> *
> Waar staat het dan wel ?
> *


In Koran 2:125-127 en dat kun je (na)lezen in de op deze website geplaatste Koran.



> _Geplaatst door H.P.Pas_
> *
> Wellicht ten overvloede: Dit is een vraag zonder dubbele bodem;
> *


Wanneer een politicus stelt dat het niet om geld gaat , gaat het om geld!
Wanneer H.P. Pas stelt dat het niet om een dubbele bodem gaat, gaat het om een dubbele bodem?

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door At Ayt_ 
> *omdat het niet in genesis staat wil dat niet zeggen dat het niet heeft plaatsgevonden..
> genesis is geen biografie van abraham waarin alles over zijn leven tot in detail beschreven staat.. er staat alleen in wat voor jullie nodig is om te weten..*



Kan in principe waar zijn, ware het niet dat zo'n belangrijke gebeurtenis er dan in had moeten staan want het is dan niet alleen een Bne Jishmael zaak. Aan de andere kant kan Bne Jishmael een andere traditie bewaard hebben die voor hen alleen belangrijk was.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *In Koran 2:125-127 en dat kun je (na)lezen in de op deze website geplaatste Koran.
> 
> *


  :petaf:

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Dat was niet mijn mening maar die van de RambaM (Maimonides) en de RambaN (Nachmonides). Beiden waren joodse geleerden en over het Christendom en de Islam hebben zij goed nagedacht. De RambaN heeft regelmatig openbare disputaties met Christelijke geestelijken, ook in het bijzijn van de koning van Aragon gehouden en geen enkele "verloren". Zowel in het Christendom als in de Islam was hij kundig. Als hij in die tijd heeft bepaald dat de Islam een monotheistische Gdsdienst is, dan is er geen betere die dat kan weerleggen. Toen niet en nu ook niet.*


Zou kunnen, maar echt bewijs is dat helaas niet.

Het zijn geleerden die er over na dachten.

En ergens over nadenken wil nog niet zeggen dat,dat de waarheid is.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Zou kunnen, maar echt bewijs is dat helaas niet.
> 
> Het zijn geleerden die er over na dachten.
> 
> En ergens over nadenken wil nog niet zeggen dat,dat de waarheid is.*



Zoals ik in een ander topic schreef: "....terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid. ". Zowel de RambaM als de RambaN waren geleerden die uitgingen van de Tora en niets in hun woorden is onwaar gebleken. Een website van nu verandert daar niets aan. Wat uiteindelijk wordt aangetoond is een mix-up van een object gebruikt door twee verschillende groepen: de Ka'ab en afgodendienaren en de Islam. Het maan verhaal verklaart niets van de Islam evenmin een kerstboom iets van het Christendom zal verklaren. Zonder dat je je schijnbaar blijkt af te vragen welke criteria de Rambam en de Ramban hebben gebruikt wijs je dit al af. Hier is in ieder geval niet over nagedacht.

----------


## Wortel

> De palmpaas, een versierde tak, stelt de Wereldes (Yggdrasil) voor. Bovenin de Wereldes zat een haan, Guldenkam genaamd. Vandaar dat men soms de palmpaas ziet met daarin een haan. Deze haan doet hier dienst als zonnesymbool. De haan geeft immers, iedere morgen, de komst van de eerste zonnestralen aan. Ook andere dieren, geassocieerd met vruchtbaarheid, komen in de palmpaas voor. Deze haan werd ook gekerstend en vindt men nu terug op de kerktoren van uw dorp. De kosmische boom vindt men bijna in elk jaarfeest terug, zo ook tijdens het Lentefeest.


Misschien dat we hier eens een discussie moeten beginnen over wat nu eigenlijk Openbaring is, en hoe die Openbaring zich de eeuwen door een weg heeft gebaand in het leven van mensen. 

In elke religie is het zo dat de eerdere gebruiken zijn opgeheven -in een dubbele betekenis- in het geven van de betekenis die de nieuwe Openbaring aan die eerdere gebruiken wil geven. Natuurlijk zijn er bij de indo-europese volken heidense elementen op een zelfde manier 'opgeheven' tot op het niveau dat de nieuwe Openbaring er aan geeft. De Arabische volkeren -die van oudsher polythesten waren, net als de indo-europenanen- vormen daarop echt geen uitzondering. Je weet heel wel dat de Ka'aba al eeuwen werd vereerd voordat Mohammed vzmh zijn openbaringen kreeg. Wat Mohammed vzmh daar later over zei kwam echt niet alleen maar uit de lucht vallen. Dat doet aan de waarde van de Openbaring als zodanig niets af, maar het zegt wel iets over het feit dat die Openbaring handen en voeten moet krijgen in de gebruiken die voor mensen reeds vertrouwd zijn. 

Overigens wordt de christelijke paasdatum nog altijd bepaald aan de hand van de maankalender, hetgeen direct teruggaat op haar joodse oorsprong. Zo heidens is die palmpaas dus ook weer niet.

----------


## fahmi

> Dit las ik op het internet,misschien kan iemand op deze wetenschap reageren.


Mijn reactie, zie/lees Surat " Al Kafirun" dit is het antwoord op jouw vraag. Respect op elkaars religies, wij Moslims bidden tot Allah, sommige hebben andere Goden.

Kan jij hier mee?

----------


## rinjea

ja, dat is jou goed recht.

De Joden en Christenen geloven in De Schepper van alles.
GOD die een naam heeft.
n.l: J.H.W.H(JEHOWA)

----------


## rinjea

Wie is GOD

In de joods/christelijke geloofsbeleving wordt met God bedoeld: de God van Abraham, Isaak en Jakob, zoals beschreven in de Tenach (Joods), de oorspronkelijke naam van Gods Boek aan Israel gegeven. Bij christenen staan de 39 boeken in andere volgorde en wordt het Oude Testament genoemd; wel precies dezelfde inhoud. Met de komst van God in mensengestalte als Jeshua ha Mashiach (Jezus Christus in Grieks), Gods eniggeboren Zoon, werd het verlengde van het Oude Testament in het leven, dood en opstanding van Jeshua duidelijk en in 27 boeken als Nieuwe Testament toegevoegd.

Deze God, de Schepper van alles, wil uitdrukkelijk bij Name worden genoemd; als Mozes in Exodus 3:14 naar Zijn Naam vraagt, is het antwoord in het Hebreeuws: Aleph He Jod He Deze 4 letters vormen de Godsnaam en de Joden spreken bij voorkeur uit eerbied over HaShem (de Naam) of Adonai (Heer). De Eeuwige wordt ook wel gebruikt als verwoording van de Naam.

Het bijbehorende werkwoord, he jod he, of te wel hajah betekent er bij zijn en daarom wordt de Godsnaam in de Bijbel vertaald met Ik ben, die Ik ben of ook Ik zal zijn, die Ik zijn zal. JHWH is dan 3e persoon enkelvoud, dus: Hij, die er bij is/zal zijn en in de 1e persoon enkelvoud is het aleph/he/jod/he, eHeJeH : Ik ben, die Ik ben/zijn zal

Echter, als we de klinkers invullen (wat bij het Hebreeuws een keuzemogelijkheid is ipv. een vast gegeven, zij het volgens bepaalde regels), dan is de invulling bij JHWH ons niet meer bekend; JeHoWaH wordt vaak verondersteld, maar ook denkbaar is JaHaWaH .
JaHaWaH, Hij, die er is/zijn zal, is liefde, zo is het wezen van de God van de Bijbel !

De aan alle gelovigen vanaf Adam/Eva bekende God, wil uitdrukkelijk en tot in eeuwigheid de God van Abraham, Isaak en Jakob worden genoemd (Ex.3:15) en Zijn aard is, dat Hij er altijd is, er bij betrokken is en zal zijn.

Als Jezus Christus (Yehsua ha Mashiach in het Hebreeuws) verschijnt en Zich bekend maakt als de eniggeboren Zoon van JHWH, dan openbaart Hij God als Vader, Abba. 

De naam Jezus is een vergrieksing van de echte naam in het Hebreeuws: Jehoshua of ook Jeshua en in deze naam zitten dezelfde letters als in de Godsnaam: jod/waf/he, waarmee de nauwe relatie tussen God de Vader en Jehoshua de Zoon wordt weergegeven.

En Hij vat de woorden van JHWH in de Tenach samen in de geweldige zinsnede: Gij zult JHWH liefhebben met geheel uw hart en met geheel uw ziel en met geheel uw verstand. Dit is het grote en eerste gebod. Het tweede, daaraan gelijk (!), is: gij zult uw naaste liefhebben als uzelf. Aan deze 2 geboden hangt de hele Tora en de profeten. (Mathheus 22:37-40)

De meest geliefde discipel van Yehsua ha Mashiach (Jezus Christus), schrijft in een van zijn brieven, in de eerste brief van Johannes, hfdst. 4 vers 16: God is liefde en wie in de liefde blijft, blijft in God en God blijft in Hem.


Eeuwen later , kwam de Islam :


Mohammed die het monothestisch geloof van Joden en christenen wel kende, wilde de islam ook als zodanig presenteren en schoof geleidelijk aan de 360 afgoden van de Kaaba te Mekka terzijde en maakte Allah de enige god. Ook waren er nog 3 dochters van Allah, die op enig moment zijn afgevoerd en waarvoor Salmon Rushdie met zijn duivelsverzen nog lang heeft moeten boeten.(soera 53)

De geloofsbelijdenis is: er is geen illah dan Allah, m.a.w.: er is geen god dan Allah. Je kunt er over van mening verschillen, of Allah hier dus een eigennaam is, omdat illah voor god staat en derhalve Allah een eigennaam moet zijn. 

Want een uitleg is ook, dat Allah staat voor de god, dus dan belijdt men: er is geen god dan De god; deze god kwam echter wel uit de stam van Mohammed, de Koeraisj, waar men als belangrijkste god de maangod en god van de jihad vereerde, als Allah; ook Al-Rahman en Hubal (hoofdgod van de Kaaba te Mekka) komt voor.


Allah heeft 99 namen, maar de benaming liefde of vader is daar helaas niet bij!, hij is afstandelijke, met wie je geen vader-kind relatie kunt hebben, je blijft moslim :blozen: nderworpene.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *De archeologie van het Midden-Oosten
> Centraal in de religie van de Islam staat de aanbidding van de god "Allah". De moslims beweren dat Allah in pre-islamitische tijden de bijbelse God was van de patriarchen, profeten en apostelen. De kwestie is er dus een van continuteit: was "Allah" de bijbelse God, of was hij een heidense god in het Arabi van vr de Islamisering? Indien "Allah" werkelijk deel uitmaakt van de goddelijke openbaring in de Schrift, dan is de Islam de volgende stap in de bijbelse religie, maar indien Allah een pre-islamitische heidense god was, dan is de islamitische bewering weerlegd.
> 
> Valse beweringen vallen dikwijls door de resultaten van harde wetenschappen zoals de archeologie. We kunnen eindeloos speculeren over het verleden, of, we kunnen gaan graven en zien wat de bewijzen aantonen. Dat laatste is de beste manier om de waarheid te weten over de oorsprong van Allah. Zoals we zullen zien tonen de harde bewijzen aan dat de god Allah een heidense godheid was. In feite was hij de maangod en de sterren waren zijn dochters. 
> 
> 
> Maangod tempels over het gehele Midden-Oosten 
> 
> ...


 \\


Weet je GOD regeert,\\\

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *\\
> 
> 
> Weet je GOD regeert,\\\*


Volgens mij heb ik daarop gereageerd. Kennelijk heb je het door mijn aangehaalde artikel waarin een uitgebreid antwoord stond niet gelezen.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door IbnRushd_ 
> *Volgens mij heb ik daarop gereageerd. Kennelijk heb je het door mijn aangehaalde artikel waarin een uitgebreid antwoord stond niet gelezen.*


Jawel, maar waarom heeft vandaag aan de dag, de maan nog een functie binnen de islam?

----------


## Wortel

> Jawel, maar waarom heeft vandaag aan de dag, de maan nog een functie binnen de islam?


Om dezelfde reden waarom de maan binnen het jodendom vandaag de dag 'nog' een functie heeft. Overigens is de christelijke paasdatum gerelateerd aan de maankalender.

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *Om dezelfde reden waarom de maan binnen het jodendom vandaag de dag 'nog' een functie heeft. Overigens is de christelijke paasdatum gerelateerd aan de maankalender.*


Dat wordt al tig keer uitgelegd: om het begin van de maand te bepalen en naar aanleiding daarvan de datum van de feestdagen.
Inderdaad valt Pasen altijd met een van de dagen van Pesach omdat daar ook de maan de berekening bepaalt.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *Om dezelfde reden waarom de maan binnen het jodendom vandaag de dag 'nog' een functie heeft. Overigens is de christelijke paasdatum gerelateerd aan de maankalender.*


Ja enn??(heeft niets met God's denken temaken)

waarom staat de maan bovenop de moskee??

En waarom de ramadam met het begin van de volle? maan??

Allah bestond al voor Mohammed als maangod.
Mohammed heeft Allah als enige god gemaakt.

Dus nu is Allah de god??

----------


## Wortel

> Ja enn??(heeft niets met God's denken temaken)
> 
> waarom staat de maan bovenop de moskee??
> 
> En waarom de ramadam met het begin van de volle? maan??
> 
> Allah bestond al voor Mohammed als maangod.
> Mohammed heeft Allah als enige god gemaakt.
> 
> Dus nu is Allah de god??


Als ik de Islamitische geschiedenis goed heb begrepen was in de eerste eeuwen van het bestaan van de Islam er helemaal geen sprake van de maansikkel als godsdienstig symbool. Het is het Ottomaanse rijk geweest dat de maansikkel als symbool voor de Islam heeft ingevoerd.
In het Perzische Sassanidenrijk (3e-7e eeuw) en in het Byzantijnse Rijk (5e-15e eeuw) werd de maansikkel op kronen afgebeeld als overwinningsteken. Van politiek symbool van het Ottomaanse Rijk is het langzamerhand een godsdienstig symbool geworden voor alle moslims. 

Zowel Europa als de Arabische wereld hebben eenzelfde weg afgelegd waar het gaat over zicht op wie God is. Beiden waren van oorsprong poly-thestisch en beiden hebben later, middels Openbaring, het geloof in n God omhelsd.

----------


## aboe yahya 81

41.37. En onder Zijn tekenen zijn de dag en de nacht, de zon en de maan; derhalve werpt u niet neder voor de zon of de maan maar werpt u neder voor Allah Die hen schiep, indien gij Hem wilt aanbidden.


dit is het bewijs dat ALLAH geen maangod is. Want hier zegt ALLAH duidelijk dat de moslims niet de maan mogen aanbidden en ALLAH onderscheid zich van de maan want hij beveelt dat de moslims ALLAH zelf moeten aanbidden en ALLAH is niet hetzelfde als de maan, want de maan is geschapen terwijl ALLAH niet geschapen is maar hij was er altijd al geweest.

dus ik heb hiermee de discussie gesloten en heb ik hen weerlegt met 1 duidelijke vers die heel simpel is.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door aboe yahya 81_ 
> *41.37. En onder Zijn tekenen zijn de dag en de nacht, de zon en de maan; derhalve werpt u niet neder voor de zon of de maan maar werpt u neder voor Allah Die hen schiep, indien gij Hem wilt aanbidden.
> 
> 
> dit is het bewijs dat ALLAH geen maangod is. Want hier zegt ALLAH duidelijk dat de moslims niet de maan mogen aanbidden en ALLAH onderscheid zich van de maan want hij beveelt dat de moslims ALLAH zelf moeten aanbidden en ALLAH is niet hetzelfde als de maan, want de maan is geschapen terwijl ALLAH niet geschapen is maar hij was er altijd al geweest.
> 
> dus ik heb hiermee de discussie gesloten en heb ik hen weerlegt met 1 duidelijke vers die heel simpel is.*


klopt, alleen was allah 1-van de andere goden.
Mohammed heeft deze tot De god gemaakt.
Omdat Mohammed met Christenen en Joden omging,
die in 1-GOD geloven,wilde hij dat ook.

Maar heeft er nooit iets van begrepen wat de jood of de Christen bedoeld met GOD, J.H.W.H,CHRISTUS,ELOHIM e.d

En heeft een eigen religie gesticht.

----------


## aboe yahya 81

wat is jou bewijs dat de profeet mohamed vrede zij met hem dat heeft gelooft wat jij nu beweerd ?

het was een openbaring die de profeet mohamed vrede zij met hem kreeg van ALLAH via de aartsengel Djiebriel alaiyhi salaam en hij kwam niet zomaar met een geloof die hij gewoonweg heeft verzonnen zoals jij beweert ? zonder enig argument als bewijs. 

ALLAH zegt ook in de koran in sorah nadjim (ster)

53.3. Noch spreekt hij naar eigen begeerte.
53.4. Het is slechts de Openbaring die wordt nedergezonden  

deze 2 versen gaat over de profeet mohamed vrede zij met hem

53.5. Hij, die grote macht heeft, onderwees hem, 

en deze vers refereert naar de aartsengel djiebriel alaiyhi salaam die de profeet mohamed woorden van ALLAH heeft geopenbaard en hem daarin onderwees


zo wat is jouw bewijs voor je uitspraken ? en wel vanuit de koran en soenah graag anders hoeft het niet.

----------


## Omnisofos

Als religeus atheist (kefir) heb ik maar 1 stelling hiervoor en ik wil hier echt niemand mee kwetsen verder. 

"Het was angst dat de Goden op de wereld bracht"

Ik respecteer iedereen. Ik hoop dat gelovigen mij ook kunnen respecteren. Ik vind het jammer dat gelovigen vaak denken dat Atheisten "alleen maar geloven in hun eigen lusten". 

Ik ben gewoon een mens zonder God. We worden helemaal niet als Christen of Moslim geboren, we worden als mens geboren.

Maar goed, ieder zo z'n eigen ding en dat je MOET je respecteren in Nederland vind ik.

----------


## aboe yahya 81

ik zeg toch niet dat je je geloof niet mag uiten maar deze topic ging namelijk over iets anders.

en jou antwoord/statement is off-topic

----------


## DieSter

De ware volgelingen van Jezus worden vervolgd net als Jezus werd vervolgd....dat ben jij dus niet. Wie wel?

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De ware volgelingen van Jezus worden vervolgd net als Jezus werd vervolgd....dat ben jij dus niet. Wie wel?*


 
Women to Women getuigenissen

Regelmatig melden de media namen van moedige, gelovige mannen die om hun trouw aan Jezus gemarteld, gevangen genomen of vermoord zijn. Maar de namen van hun vrouwen zijn doorgaans veel minder bekend. Ook zijn er vrouwen die zelf vervolging meemaken, omdat zijn simpelweg willen vertrouwen op Jezus.

Neem nu bijvoorbeeld Maria Samar John uit Pakistan. Zij zoekt haar ontvoerde kinderen. Maria werd op 17-jarige leeftijd ontvoerd en onder dwang uitgehuwelijkt. Haar man sloot haar op in zijn huis en behandelde haar als slavin. Na tweenhalf jaar zag zij uiteindelijk kans om te ontsnappen. Lees verder


Andere getuigenissen: 
Indonesi - Eti, Ratna en Rebekka kwamen vrij na gevangenschap 
Noord-Korea - Soon-ok-Lee, overleefde zeven jaar strafkamp 
China - Alice Yuan, vrouw van een huiskerkleider 
China - Zuster Anna droomt van miljoenen Chinese kinderen die Jezus volgen 
Iran - Takoosh Hovsepian, haar man werd vermoord

http://www.opendoors.nl/htm/?p=vrouw_getuigenis

----------


## DieSter

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Women to Women getuigenissen
> 
> Regelmatig melden de media namen van moedige, gelovige mannen die om hun trouw aan Jezus gemarteld, gevangen genomen of vermoord zijn. Maar de namen van hun vrouwen zijn doorgaans veel minder bekend. Ook zijn er vrouwen die zelf vervolging meemaken, omdat zijn simpelweg willen vertrouwen op Jezus.
> 
> Neem nu bijvoorbeeld Maria Samar John uit Pakistan. Zij zoekt haar ontvoerde kinderen. Maria werd op 17-jarige leeftijd ontvoerd en onder dwang uitgehuwelijkt. Haar man sloot haar op in zijn huis en behandelde haar als slavin. Na tweenhalf jaar zag zij uiteindelijk kans om te ontsnappen. Lees verder
> 
> 
> Andere getuigenissen: 
> ...


Ok ok, de boedisten in Nepal worden ook vervolgd, de Marxisten ook...daar gaat het niet om, en ook weer wel maar goed,
een feit is dat Jezus God Allah noemde in het arameisch....dus die hele theorie over Maan god en die lappen theorie....houd alsjeblieft op zeg.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> *Ok ok, de boedisten in Nepal worden ook vervolgd, de Marxisten ook...daar gaat het niet om, en ook weer wel maar goed,
> een feit is dat Jezus God Allah noemde in het arameisch.*


Jezus noemde God zijn Vader.

De Schepper GOD heeft zichzelf geopenbaard.
In het Oude Testament noemt GOD zichzelf:J.H.W.H.

vertaald: Ik BEN DIE IK BEN!

ook interresant:

http://www.sign2god.com/folders/ILL/...n-bestaat.html

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Wortel_ 
> *Om dezelfde reden waarom de maan binnen het jodendom vandaag de dag 'nog' een functie heeft. Overigens is de christelijke paasdatum gerelateerd aan de maankalender.*


klopt, Maar GOD te verbinden aan een Maan.
En later die te verheerlijken als De god?

Dan ga ik liever Oudere geschriften na......

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Noach en zijn familie kende Gd en hield Gd als de Enige. Latere generaties zijn gaan afdwalen en hebben aan hun afgoden de naam van Gd verbonden. Dat waren de elohiem acheriem (andere goden). Het is dan niet zo verwonderlijk dat nadat men terugkeerde naar Gd de of een naam meenamen. El, Elohiem is de Naam van Gd die de wereld vanuit het niets schiep. Allah is een vertaling daarvan.*


Allah is een vertaling daarvan???
Hoe kom je daar bij??

Het is een aanname van jou zelf!

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Jezus noemde God zijn Vader.
> *


Hoe kan het nu als Jezus ook God is , dat hij zichzelf dan eigenlijk Vader noemt??

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Allah is een vertaling daarvan???
> Hoe kom je daar bij??
> 
> Het is een aanname van jou zelf!*



Kun je me de vertaling van "elohiem acheriem " geven? Welke van deze twee woorden duiden we in de Tora ook Gd aan?

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Hoe kan het nu als Jezus ook God is , dat hij zichzelf dan eigenlijk Vader noemt??*


Ook gij zijt een kind van God.
De Zoon Gods te zijn betekent niets meer (maar ook zeker niets MINDER) dan dat je de nheid voelt met je schepper en ernaar handelt.

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De ware volgelingen van Jezus worden vervolgd net als Jezus werd vervolgd....dat ben jij dus niet. Wie wel?*


Toffe link!

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *Ook gij zijt een kind van God.
> De Zoon Gods te zijn betekent niets meer (maar ook zeker niets MINDER) dan dat je de nheid voelt met je schepper en ernaar handelt.*


De vraag die ik stelde was voor een christen bedoelt.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Kun je me de vertaling van "elohiem acheriem " geven? Welke van deze twee woorden duiden we in de Tora ook Gd aan?*


allah vertaald is god.

God waar jij het over hebt heeft een naam.

----------


## DieSter

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *allah vertaald is god.
> 
> God waar jij het over hebt heeft een naam.*

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Kun je me de vertaling van "elohiem acheriem " geven? Welke van deze twee woorden duiden we in de Tora ook Gd aan?*


Is allah beschreven in het oude Testament, voor jou de Tora en de verdere oude geschriften?
Als ik jou mening lees, is allah dezelfde als JHWH.

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *De vraag die ik stelde was voor een christen bedoelt.*


En wie of wat is een christen dan?

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Is allah beschreven in het oude Testament, voor jou de Tora en de verdere oude geschriften?
> Als ik jou mening lees, is allah dezelfde als JHWH.*


Ow, en dat is voor jou een nieuwe ontdekking?

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *En wie of wat is een christen dan?*


Ik bedoelde onze jehova vriend rinjea.. toch een vorm (sekte in dit geval) van het christendom.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Ik bedoelde onze jehova vriend rinjea.. toch een vorm (sekte in dit geval) van het christendom.*


Jehowa getuigen is onder het christendom een valse leer.
Want ze zien evenals de Mohammed leer, Jezus niet als GOD zijn zoon.

Het is een anti Christ elijke leer.

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Jehowa getuigen is onder het christendom een valse leer.
> Want ze zien evenals de Mohammed leer, Jezus niet als GOD zijn zoon.
> 
> Het is een anti Christ elijke leer.*


Antichrist geeft een nare bijsmaak en dekt de lading niet.
Dat islamieten niets zien in het idee dat Jezus de Christus zou zijn en de Zoon van God, doet vermoeden dat zij tgen hem zijn.
Niets is minder waar!
En dat Getuigen van Jehova hem niet als Zoon zien, klopt in mijn optiek niet.
Maar goed, ik ben daar maar n keer binnen geweest in die Koninkrijkszaal...

Jezus heeft gezegd dat hij en de Vader n zijn. Daarmee heeft hij niet gezegd dat hij de enige zoon is van God.
Wel heeft hij gezegd dat we niet hem, maar de Vader dienen te aanbidden.

Als Jezus de Christus was, dan hadden we verlost geweest.
En ik weet niet of jij in de laatste tijd nog eens rond je hebt gekeken, maar de wereld is goed fucked up!

Je dient jezelf te verlossen van alles wat jou weerhoudt echt te leven.
En als je daarvoor je religie moet laten schieten: so be it!

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *
> 
> Als Jezus de Christus was, dan hadden we verlost geweest.
> En ik weet niet of jij in de laatste tijd nog eens rond je hebt gekeken, maar de wereld is goed fucked up!
> 
> *


Als je GOD zijn zoon aanneemt, dan ben je een kind van GOD.
Dit betekend na dit leven, leven forever bij jou Schepper.

----------


## DieSter

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Als je GOD zijn zoon aanneemt, dan ben je een kind van GOD.
> Dit betekend na dit leven, leven forever bij jou Schepper.*


Als De God zegt " wees" (koen, be) en Jezus werd in de baarmoeder van Maria, hoezo is het dan zijn zoon? Jezus is het Woord van Allah, Allah is ver verheven boven het zich een Zoon toe te eigenen.....Hij is De Schepper...en Jezus is vergelijkbaar met de schepping van Adam, Wees en hij was.....hoe jullie zo gefixeerd zijn op dat Jezus de zoon van God is begrijp ik niet, behalve dan dat jullie leugenachtig zijn.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> *Als De God zegt " wees" (koen, be) en Jezus werd in de baarmoeder van Maria, hoezo is het dan zijn zoon? Jezus is het Woord van Allah, Allah is ver verheven boven het zich een Zoon toe te eigenen.....Hij is De Schepper...en Jezus is vergelijkbaar met de schepping van Adam, Wees en hij was.....hoe jullie zo gefixeerd zijn op dat Jezus de zoon van God is begrijp ik niet, behalve dan dat jullie leugenachtig zijn.*


Als je Johannes 14-16 leest wordt er misschien wel het een en ander duidelijker
Wat mij opvalt als ik deze hoofdstukken leest is dat de Here Jezus Zich totaal n maakt met de Vader. En wel zo n dat het onderscheid af en toe niet te maken is.

Johannes 14
8 Filippus zeide tot Hem: Here, toon ons de Vader en het is ons genoeg. 9 Jezus zeide tot hem: Ben Ik zolang bij u, Filippus, en kent gij Mij niet? Wie Mij gezien heeft, heeft de Vader gezien; hoe zegt gij dan: Toon ons de Vader? 10 Gelooft gij niet, dat Ik in de Vader ben en de Vader in Mij is? De woorden, die Ik tot u spreek, zeg Ik uit Mijzelf niet; maar de Vader, die in Mij blijft, doet zijn werken. 11 Gelooft Mij, dat Ik in de Vader ben en de Vader in Mij is: of anders, gelooft om de werken zelf. 12 Voorwaar, voorwaar, Ik zeg u, wie in Mij gelooft, de werken, die Ik doe, zal hij ook doen, en grotere nog dan deze, want Ik ga tot de Vader; 13 en wat gij ook vraagt in mijn naam, Ik zal het doen, opdat de Vader in de Zoon verheerlijkt worde. 14 Indien gij Mij iets vraagt in mijn naam, Ik zal het doen.
.
23 Indien iemand Mij liefheeft, zal hij mijn woord bewaren en mijn Vader zal hem liefhebben en Wij zullen tot hem komen en bij hem wonen. 24 Wie Mij niet liefheeft bewaart mijn woorden niet; en het woord, dat gij hoort, is niet van Mij, maar van de Vader, die Mij gezonden heeft.

I.v.m. het bidden tot de Vader of tot Jezus is een interessante tekst om op te letten vers 14 waarin staat: Indien gij Mij iets vraagt in mijn naam, Ik zal het doen.
Z n zijn de Vader en de Zoon..dat de Here Jezus hier zegt: Indien gij Mij iets vraagt in mijn naam..
Ook zegt Hij dat Wij (=de Vader en de Zoon) tot hem zullen komen en bij hem wonen in vers 23. Hier zien we de volkomen eenheid van de Vader en de Zoon met de Heilige Geest.

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Als je GOD zijn zoon aanneemt, dan ben je een kind van GOD.
> Dit betekend na dit leven, leven forever bij jou Schepper.*


Waarom neem je selectief iets om te citeren?
Om maar een antwoord te hebben gegeven?
Dan is het misschien beter om geen antwoord te geven.

Als het eeuwige leven na dit leven is, dan is het het eeuwige leven niet.
Je leeft voor altijd.
Niet omdat je dat wilt, maar omdat het zo is.
En als je gelooft in een god van liefde, dan kun je dat al helemaal niet ontkennen!
Dat (te ontkennen) zou van God een sadist maken...

Je kunt niets meer (en zeker ook niets mnder) doen dan jezelf zijn.
Dat betekent dat je je losmaakt van iegelijke materie die statisch is.
Je bent net zo dynamisch als het Al!
Maar durf je dat aan?

Als ik zeg n te zijn met God, dan zeg ik toch niet dat ik God ben?
In ieder geval niet de jouwe!
Want dat ben jij al...

"Ik leef mijn leven, jij niet."
(Filosofische variant van: "Een nietmachine niet en een naaimachine niet.")

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *Waarom neem je selectief iets om te citeren?
> Om maar een antwoord te hebben gegeven?
> Dan is het misschien beter om geen antwoord te geven.
> 
> Als het eeuwige leven na dit leven is, dan is het het eeuwige leven niet.
> Je leeft voor altijd.
> Niet omdat je dat wilt, maar omdat het zo is.
> En als je gelooft in een god van liefde, dan kun je dat al helemaal niet ontkennen!
> ...


Lees hetvolgende: De Mensenzoon moet hoog verheven worden, zoals Mozes in de woestijn de slang omhooggeheven heeft, 15 opdat iedereen die gelooft, in hem eeuwig leven heeft. 16 Want God had de wereld zo lief dat hij zijn enige Zoon heeft gegeven, opdat iedereen die in hem gelooft niet verloren gaat, maar eeuwig leven heeft. 17 God heeft zijn Zoon niet naar de wereld gestuurd om een oordeel over haar te vellen, maar om de wereld door hem te redden. 18 Over wie in hem gelooft wordt geen oordeel uitgesproken, maar wie niet in hem gelooft is al veroordeeld, omdat hij niet wilde geloven in de naam van Gods enige Zoon. 19 Dit is het oordeel: het licht kwam in de wereld en de mensen hielden meer van de duisternis dan van het licht, want hun daden waren slecht. 20 Wie kwaad doet, haat het licht; hij schuwt het licht omdat anders zijn daden bekend worden. 21 Maar wie oprecht handelt zoekt het licht op, zodat zichtbaar wordt dat God werkzaam is in alles wat hij doet.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Als je GOD zijn zoon aanneemt, dan ben je een kind van GOD.
> Dit betekend na dit leven, leven forever bij jou Schepper.*


Ik krijg een Deja vu moment..

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Ik krijg een Deja vu moment..*


Dat had ik gisteren nou ook!

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Ik bedoelde onze jehova vriend rinjea.. toch een vorm (sekte in dit geval) van het christendom.*


Wat bedoel je trouwens daarmee??

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *Noach en zijn familie kende Gd en hield Gd als de Enige. Latere generaties zijn gaan afdwalen en hebben aan hun afgoden de naam van Gd verbonden. Dat waren de elohiem acheriem (andere goden). Het is dan niet zo verwonderlijk dat nadat men terugkeerde naar Gd de of een naam meenamen. El, Elohiem is de Naam van Gd die de wereld vanuit het niets schiep. Allah is een vertaling daarvan.*


Allah was bekend als de maangod.

de naam van GOD is toch JHWH?
Of kan die naam anders zijn??

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Allah was bekend als de maangod.
> *


Daar gaan we weer.. hier hebben we het al 100.000 keer over gehad...

------------------------------------------------
De theorie van de maangod is van de hand van een christelijk apologeet - een omstreden figuur die zegt dat er een nieuwe kruistocht nodig is, weliswaar geen 'wereldse' maar een 'spirituele'. Hij maakt dus in elk geval geen geheim van zijn bedoelingen. Dat gaat kennelijk ten koste van de informatieve overwegingen. Volgens verschillende christelijke critici, bevat zijn boek 'Islamic Invasion' methodologische fouten, getuigt het van een gebrek aan inzicht in de islam, bevat het misvattingen en verkeerde voorstellingen over de islam, enz. Dat wordt bevestigd in bovenstaande analyse waaruit blijkt dat de Koran, basiswerk van de islam, ondubbelzinnig de verering van afgoden, hemellichamen en wat dan ook anders dan de unieke God, verbiedt.

Dat de theorie een aanhang wist op te bouwen heeft ongetwijfeld te maken met de traditionele kijk van het christendom dat de islam van oudsher beschouwt als een afvallige godsdienst van een valse profeet wiens boodschap bijgevolg onmogelijk over dezelfde God kan handelen. Wat Morey doet, is die gedachtelijn nog wat verder doortrekken.

De gevolgen van deze theorie zijn evenwel niet te onderschatten en zijn zelfs ontzettend verstrekkend. Wij, christenen, impliceert deze theorie, aanbidden de enige ware God, muslims aanbidden een maangod. Gevolg: onze God zet de norm voor goed en kwaad, vermits muslims een afgod aanbidden, hebben zij niet alleen andere normen en waarden maar zijn hun normen en waarden inferieur aan de onze want wij aanbidden de ene God, terwijl zij 'slechts' een afgod aanbidden en duidelijk dwalen. Pluralisme wordt totaal uitgesloten. Muslims zijn afvalligen, de hemel blijft voor hen gesloten. De theorie is een declaratie van de eigen superioriteit in een exclusivistisch wereldbeeld. Of men bekeert zich tot het christendom (en dan meer bepaald tot het protestantisme vermits ook het katholicisme door deze auteur als een "heresy" beschouwd wordt), of men gaat naar de hel.

De theorie trekt een muur op rond het eigen gelijk door de islam te demoniseren en probeert vooral te verhinderen dat eigen aanhangers zouden openstaan voor de islam. In die zin is het werk zelfs geen spirituele strijd tegen de islam, waarvan Dr. Morey een beeld ophangt dat niet in overeenstemming is met de werkelijkheid, maar kennelijk vooral een poging om de aantallen van de eigen rangen veilig te stellen en de eigen geloofsgemeenschap zo goed mogelijk afgesloten te houden in een gepolariseerd wereldbeeld waarin elke zin voor nuance ontbreekt en waarin 'wij' (Dr. Morey en gelijkgezinden) de good guys zijn en 'zij' (in dit geval de muslims) de bad guys.

http://www.flwi.ugent.be/cie/bogaert/bogaert26.htm

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> [B[/B]


Het volgende las ik:

allah was vroeger de Arabische heidense maangod van een familie van 360 goden, de Kaba in mekka stond vroeger vol met de beeldjes van de 360 goden die door mohammed kapot zijn geslagen, Hij wilde ook dat hij door de Joden gezien werd als De joodse profeet die aangekondigd staat in het oude testament (dat was dus Jesus maar goed), de Joden accepteerde niet dat hij de profeet was van de Joden en dat de Arabische heidense god een Joodse god zou zijn, vandaar de haat van mohammed naar de Joden toe, in het begin was Jeruzalem de plek waar je heen moest bidden, nadat mohammed niet was geaccepteerd door de Joden veranderde hij dat naar mekka, hij heeft ook al het goede werk van Jesus in het Midden Oosten kapot gemaakt, mohammed was eerder de profeet van satan gezien hij een leugenaar, kinderverkrachter, moordenaar, slavendrijver en oorlogsmisdadiger was.


De maangod werd Al-Ilah genoemd, d.w.z. "De God", en dat werd ingekort tot Allah in pre-islamitische tijden. De heidense Arabieren gebruikten zelfs Allah in de namen die ze aan hun kinderen gaven. Zo hadden zowel Mohammeds vader als zijn nonkel "Allah" als deel van hun namen. Het feit dat zulke namen gegeven werden door hun heidense ouders bewijst dat zelfs in Mohammeds tijd Allah de titel was voor de maangod. Prof. Coon zegt verder: "Evenzo werd onder Mohammeds voogdijschap, de relatief anonieme Ilah: Al-Ilah, De God of Allah, het Opperste Wezen".

Waarom Allah in Koran niet gedefinieerd wordt?!
Dit feit beantwoordt de vragen: "Waarom wordt Allah in de Koran nooit gedefinieerd? 
Waarom veronderstelde Mohammed dat de heidense Arabieren reeds wisten wie Allah was?" Mohammed werd grootgebracht in de religie van de maangod Allah. Maar hij ging een stap verder dan zijn heidense mede-Arabieren. Terwijl zij geloofden dat Allah, d.w.z. de maangod, de grootste van alle goden was en de oppergod in het pantheon van godheden, besloot Mohammed dat Allah niet louter de grootste god was, maar de nige god. 

Mohammed wilde het dus op twee manieren stellen: tegen de heidenen zei hij dat hij nog steeds geloofde in de maangod Allah. Tegen Joden en Christenen zei hij dat Allah ook hn God was. Maar zowel Joden als Christenen wisten wel beter en daarom wijzen zij zijn god Allah af als een valse god. 

Al-Kindi, een van de vroege christelijke apologeten tegen de Islam, wees erop dat de Islam en zijn god Allah niet uit de Bijbel stammen maar uit het heidendom van de Sabaers. Zij aanbaden niet de God van de Bijbel maar de maangod en zijn dochters al-Uzza, al-Lat en Manat.

CONCLUSIE 
De heidense Arabieren aanbaden de maangod Allah door verscheidene malen per dag in de richting van Mekka te bidden, door het maken van pelgrimstochten naar Mekka, te lopen rond de tempel - de Kaba - van de maangod, het kussen van de zwarte steen, het offeren van een dier aan de maangod, stenen te werpen naar de duivel, een maand te vasten van wassende maan tot wassende maan, enz. De bewering van de moslims dat Allah de God van de Bijbel is en dat de Islam opstond uit de religie van de profeten en apostelen, wordt weerlegd door solide, overstelpende archeologische bewijzen. De Islam is niets meer dan een opleving van de oude maangodcultus. Het heeft zijn symbolen, riten, ceremonien, en zelfs de naam van zijn god uit de oude heidense religie van de maangod. Als zodanig is de Islam pure afgoderij en moet ze worden afgewezen door allen die het Bijbelse Evangelie volgen. 

http://forum.credible.nl/topic.php?id=11927

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Het volgende las ik:
> 
> allah was vroeger de Arabische heidense maangod van een familie van 360 goden, de Kaba in mekka stond vroeger vol met de beeldjes van de 360 goden die door mohammed kapot zijn geslagen, Hij wilde ook dat hij door de Joden gezien werd als De joodse profeet die aangekondigd staat in het oude testament (dat was dus Jesus maar goed), de Joden accepteerde niet dat hij de profeet was van de Joden en dat de Arabische heidense god een Joodse god zou zijn, vandaar de haat van mohammed naar de Joden toe, in het begin was Jeruzalem de plek waar je heen moest bidden, nadat mohammed niet was geaccepteerd door de Joden veranderde hij dat naar mekka, hij heeft ook al het goede werk van Jesus in het Midden Oosten kapot gemaakt, mohammed was eerder de profeet van satan gezien hij een leugenaar, kinderverkrachter, moordenaar, slavendrijver en oorlogsmisdadiger was.
> 
> 
> De maangod werd Al-Ilah genoemd, d.w.z. "De God", en dat werd ingekort tot Allah in pre-islamitische tijden. De heidense Arabieren gebruikten zelfs Allah in de namen die ze aan hun kinderen gaven. Zo hadden zowel Mohammeds vader als zijn nonkel "Allah" als deel van hun namen. Het feit dat zulke namen gegeven werden door hun heidense ouders bewijst dat zelfs in Mohammeds tijd Allah de titel was voor de maangod. Prof. Coon zegt verder: "Evenzo werd onder Mohammeds voogdijschap, de relatief anonieme Ilah: Al-Ilah, De God of Allah, het Opperste Wezen".
> 
> Waarom Allah in Koran niet gedefinieerd wordt?!
> ...


Met welk stukje ben je het eens en waarom ?

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Het volgende las ik:
> 
> allah was vroeger de Arabische heidense maangod van een familie van 360 goden, de Kaba in mekka stond vroeger vol met de beeldjes van de 360 goden die door mohammed kapot zijn geslagen, Hij wilde ook dat hij door de Joden gezien werd als De joodse profeet die aangekondigd staat in het oude testament (dat was dus Jesus maar goed), de Joden accepteerde niet dat hij de profeet was van de Joden en dat de Arabische heidense god een Joodse god zou zijn, vandaar de haat van mohammed naar de Joden toe, in het begin was Jeruzalem de plek waar je heen moest bidden, nadat mohammed niet was geaccepteerd door de Joden veranderde hij dat naar mekka, hij heeft ook al het goede werk van Jesus in het Midden Oosten kapot gemaakt, mohammed was eerder de profeet van satan gezien hij een leugenaar, kinderverkrachter, moordenaar, slavendrijver en oorlogsmisdadiger was.
> 
> 
> De maangod werd Al-Ilah genoemd, d.w.z. "De God", en dat werd ingekort tot Allah in pre-islamitische tijden. De heidense Arabieren gebruikten zelfs Allah in de namen die ze aan hun kinderen gaven. Zo hadden zowel Mohammeds vader als zijn nonkel "Allah" als deel van hun namen. Het feit dat zulke namen gegeven werden door hun heidense ouders bewijst dat zelfs in Mohammeds tijd Allah de titel was voor de maangod. Prof. Coon zegt verder: "Evenzo werd onder Mohammeds voogdijschap, de relatief anonieme Ilah: Al-Ilah, De God of Allah, het Opperste Wezen".
> 
> Waarom Allah in Koran niet gedefinieerd wordt?!
> ...



IBNU, ik weet dat het voor jou altijd moeilijk is om te antwoorden.

bij deze..graag een INHOUDELIJKE REAKTIE (wat jij altijd verlangd)!

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *IBNU, ik weet dat het voor jou altijd moeilijk is om te antwoorden.
> 
> bij deze..graag een INHOUDELIJKE REAKTIE (wat jij altijd verlangd)!*


Ik vraag om een reactie inhoudelijk, en jij reageert zo ?! wat een zwaktebod zeg.

Ohh... je valt wel goed door de mand zeg zo...

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Ik bedoelde onze jehova vriend rinjea.. toch een vorm (sekte in dit geval) van het christendom.*


Eerst maar eens antwoorden wat jij hiermee bedoeld?

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Ik bedoelde onze jehova vriend rinjea.. toch een vorm (sekte in dit geval) van het christendom.*


Wat bedoel je hier mee??

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Rinjea




> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *waarom staat de maan bovenop de moskee??
> 
> En waarom de ramadam met het begin van de volle? maan??*


Zoals je zelf al aangeeft staat op sommige kerken een haan. Dat wil niet zeggen dat Christenen een haan aanbidden, nee Christenen aanbidden God.

Zo ook met een moskee, als op een moskee een sikkel van een maan staat, wil dat niet zeggen dat moslims de maan aanbidden, nee moslims aanbidden God.

De westerse jaartelling, waaronder ook de Christenen, is gebaseerd op de zon. Dat wil niet zeggen dat Christenen de zon aanbidden, nee Christenen aanbidden God.

De islamitische jaartelling is gebaseerd op de maan. Dat wil niet zeggen dat moslims de maan aanbidden, nee moslims aanbidden God.

----------


## Snowwhite

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Allah bestond al voor Mohammed als maangod.
> Mohammed heeft Allah als enige god gemaakt.
> 
> Dus nu is Allah de god??*


God in het arabisch is Allah

Maan in het arabisch is Qamar

Kijk je bijvoorbeeld in een arabische bijbel, dan zul je God vertaald zien als Allah.

[Genesis 1:1 - English Bible - King James Version] 

"In the beginning God created 
the Heaven and the Earth . . . " 

[Genesis 1:1 - Arabic transliteration] 

"Fee al-badi' khalaqa *Allahu* 
as-Samaawaat wa al-Ard . . . " 

[Genesis 1:1 - Arabic Bible] 

 

This passage is taken from Vine's Complete Exposition Dictionary by W.E. Vine, Merrill F.Unger, William White, Jr., Thomas Nelson Publishers, Nashville, TN, 1996.

 

This book also has mentioned that Ezra and prophet Daniel were called their God as "Elah".

The following translation is found at bible.crosswalk.com: 
Thee KJV Old Testament Hebrew Lexicon 
Strong's Number: 0426 
Original Word: hhla 
Word Origin: corresponding to (0433) 
Transliterated Word: 'elahh (Aramaic)'
Phonetic Spelling: 'el-aw' 
Parts of Speech: Noun Masculine 
Definitions: 
- god, God 
- god, heathen deity 
- God (of Israel)

----------


## Snowwhite

In het artikel staat:




> *Waarom wordt Allah in de Koran nooit gedefinieerd?*


Allah heeft namen en eigenschappen, ik zal enkele voorbeelden geven:

al-Wadoed de Liefhebbende

ar-Ra'oef de Milde

ar-Rahman de Meest Barmhartige

as-Salam de Bron van Vrede

al-Khaliq de Schepper

al-Razzaq de Schenker van onderhoud

al-Latif de Subtiele

In het artikel staat: 




> *Dit kan gezien worden in het feit dat het eerste gegeven in de moslimkreet niet is "Allah is groot" maar "Allah is de grootste", d.w.z. dat hij de grootste is onder de goden. Waarom zou Mohammed zeggen dat Allah de "grootste" is, anders dan in een polythestische context? Dat Arabische woord wordt gebruikt om het grotere te doen contrasteren tegen het kleinere. Dat dit waar is wordt gezien in het feit dat de heidense Arabieren Mohammed er nooit van beschuldigden een andere Allah te prediken dan degene die ze alreeds aanbaden.*


In de Bijbel, wordt God talloze malen niet de hoge, zelfs niet de hoogste, maar de allerhoogste genoemd. 

Een paar voorbeelden uit de joodse en christelijke Bijbel (zgn. Oud en Nieuw Testament), uit twee Bijbelvertalingen: 

En Melchisedek, de koning van Salem, bood hem brood en wijn aan. Omdat hij priester was van de allerhoogste God, zegende hij hem met deze woorden: Gezegend zij Abram door de *allerhoogste*  God die de hemel en de aarde gemaakt heeft, en gezegend zij de *allerhoogste* God die uw vijand aan u heeft uitgeleverd! En Abraham gaf hem van alles een tiende deel. (Genesis 14:1820 Willibrord) 

Toen de *Allerhoogste* land toewees aan elk volk en de mensen ieder hun deel gaf...  (Deut. 32:8, Nieuwe Bijbelvertaling) 

Toch woont de *Allerhoogste* niet in een huis dat door mensenhanden is gemaakt... (Lukas 7:48, Nieuwe Bijbelvertaling) 

 en brulde met luide stem: Wat wilt U van mij, Jezus, Zoon van de *allerhoogste* God? Ik bezweer U bij God: doe mij geen pijn.  (Markus 5:7 - Willibrord) 

De bewering van het artikel houdt dus geen stand.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *In het artikel staat:
> 
> 
> 
> Allah heeft namen en eigenschappen, ik zal enkele voorbeelden geven:
> *


Allah vertaald is god.

De God die in de Bijbel beschreven is heeft een naam. Hij heeft zich o.a aan het volk Israel geopenbaard.

Heeft allah van de koran ook een naam?

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi rinjea 

Allah heeft Namen. Hij heeft deze Namen Al asmaa oel-Hoesnaa (de Schone Namen) genoemd. 

Enkele voorbeelden heb ik hierboven al geplaatst:

al-Wadoed 
ar-Ra'oef 
ar-Rahman 
as-Salam 
al-Khaliq 
al-Razzaq
al-Latif 

Er zijn er nog veel meer

Groetjes Sneeuwwitje

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Hoi rinjea 
> 
> Allah heeft Namen. Hij heeft deze Namen Al asmaa oel-Hoesnaa (de Schone Namen) genoemd. 
> 
> Enkele voorbeelden heb ik hierboven al geplaatst:
> 
> al-Wadoed 
> ar-Ra'oef 
> ...


Mag je b.v al-WADOED ook jou Vader noemen.

een Christen is een kind van GOD de Schepper.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Rinjea,

Helaas heb ik vandaag weinig tijd om dieper in te gaan op de Namen en Eigenschappen van Allah 

Een jongen kun je bijvoorbeeld Abdellah noemen, dat betekent DIENAAR van Allah

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *
> Een jongen kun je bijvoorbeeld Abdellah noemen, dat betekent DIENAAR van Allah*


Theoretisch bezien zou het mogelijk kunnen zijn dat Abdellah de familienaam/achternaam al-Qamar (= de maan) heeft en een zus met de voornaam Qamar (= maan).

Terugkerend naar het onderwerp van de draad : daar de islam verbiedt om Allah( s.w.t.) of n van , Zijn 99 Schone namen te gebruiken als voornaam en/of familienaam/achternaam, betekent het door de Moslims gebruiken van (al-)Qamar als voornaam en/of familienaam/achternaam dat Allah ( s.w.t.) niet als maangod vereerd wordt.

----------


## At Ayt

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Theoretisch bezien zou het mogelijk kunnen zijn dat Abdellah de familienaam/achternaam al-Qamar (= de maan) heeft en een zus met de voornaam Qamar (= maan).
> 
> Terugkerend naar het onderwerp van de draad : daar de islam verbiedt om Allah( s.w.t.) of n van , Zijn 99 Schone namen te gebruiken als voornaam en/of familienaam/achternaam, betekent het door de Moslims gebruiken van (al-)Qamar als voornaam en/of familienaam/achternaam dat Allah ( s.w.t.) niet als maangod vereerd wordt.*


waarom mogen moslims geen namen dragen van god?
de naam _rahman_ is een populaire naam..
ook namen als _rahim, salam, rafi, hakim, rashid, basir_ etc. komen veel voor..
de nederlandse arabist c.s. hurgronje beschreef in zijn boek _'mekka'_ het verhaal van de alim _hasab allah_ die eind 19e eeuw godsdienstles gaf in de heilige moskee al-haram in mekka en het aan de stok kreeg met de autoriteiten vanwege zijn verzet bij het vernieuwen van de koepel van de graftombe van de oom van de profeet, abu talib..

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi rinjea,

Van al Yaqeen

De Namen en Eigenschappen van Allah zijn niet te vergelijken met de namen en eigenschappen van Zijn schepselen. Want Allah, de Almachtige, is ver verheven boven alle tekortkomingen. Zijn schepselen zijn echter niet vrij van fouten en tekortkomingen. Allah heeft een ontelbaar aantal Namen. Hij heeft deze Namen Al asmaa ul-Hoesnaa (de Schone Namen) genoemd. En Hij heeft veel Eigenschappen die allemaal goed zijn.Deze Eigenschappen worden as-Sifaatul-Oelaa (de Verheven Eigenschappen) genoemd.

Allah zegt in de Koran wat als volgt vertaald kan worden:

En aan Allah behoren de Schone Namen toe, bidt (dan) tot Hem daarmee. (Soerat al-Araaf: 180)

En Hem komt het Hoogste Voorbeeld toe in de hemelen en op de aarde. (Soerat ar-Roem: 27) 

Hiermee wordt bedoeld dat Allah de Meest Verheven Beschrijving heeft, die alleen bij Hem past, dat er dus geen god is dan Hij en dat niemand gelijk is aan hem. 

Niets is aan Hem gelijk. En Hij is de Alhorende, de Alziende.
(Soerat ash-Shoera: 11)

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *
> 
> Niets is aan Hem gelijk. En Hij is de Alhorende, de Alziende.
> (Soerat ash-Shoera: 11)*


Zoals GOD liet opschrijven: 

Toen sprak God deze woorden: 
2 Ik ben de HEER, uw God, die u uit Egypte, uit de slavernij, heeft bevrijd. 
3 Vereer naast mij geen andere goden. 
4 Maak geen godenbeelden, geen enkele afbeelding van iets dat in de hemel hier boven is of van iets beneden op de aarde of in het water onder de aarde. 5 Kniel voor zulke beelden niet neer, vereer ze niet, want ik, de HEER, uw God, duld geen andere goden naast mij. Voor de schuld van de ouders laat ik de kinderen boeten, en ook het derde geslacht en het vierde, wanneer ze mij haten; 6 maar als ze mij liefhebben en doen wat ik gebied, bewijs ik hun mijn liefde tot in het duizendste geslacht. 
7 Misbruik de naam van de HEER, uw God, niet, want wie zijn naam misbruikt laat hij niet vrijuit gaan. 
8 Houd de sabbat in ere, het is een heilige dag. 9 Zes dagen lang kunt u werken en al uw arbeid verrichten, 10 maar de zevende dag is een rustdag, die gewijd is aan de HEER, uw God; dan mag u niet werken. Dat geldt voor u, voor uw zonen en dochters, voor uw slaven en slavinnen, voor uw vee, en ook voor vreemdelingen die bij u in de stad wonen. 11 Want in zes dagen heeft de HEER de hemel en de aarde gemaakt, en de zee met alles wat er leeft, en op de zevende dag rustte hij. Daarom heeft de HEER de sabbat gezegend en heilig verklaard. 
12 Toon eerbied voor uw vader en uw moeder. Dan wordt u gezegend met een lang leven in het land dat de HEER, uw God, u geven zal. 
13 Pleeg geen moord. 
14 Pleeg geen overspel. 
15 Steel niet. 
16 Leg over een ander geen vals getuigenis af. 
17 Zet uw zinnen niet op het huis van een ander, en evenmin op zijn vrouw, op zijn slaaf, zijn slavin, zijn rund of zijn ezel, of wat hem ook maar toebehoort.

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Mag je b.v al-WADOED ook jou Vader noemen.
> 
> een Christen is een kind van GOD de Schepper.*


Wat vind je belangrijker als kwaliteit, barmhartigheid of vaderschap?

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door Rourchid_ 
> *Theoretisch bezien zou het mogelijk kunnen zijn dat Abdellah de familienaam/achternaam al-Qamar (= de maan) heeft en een zus met de voornaam Qamar (= maan).
> 
> Terugkerend naar het onderwerp van de draad : daar de islam verbiedt om Allah( s.w.t.) of n van , Zijn 99 Schone namen te gebruiken als voornaam en/of familienaam/achternaam, betekent het door de Moslims gebruiken van (al-)Qamar als voornaam en/of familienaam/achternaam dat Allah ( s.w.t.) niet als maangod vereerd wordt.*


Je mag jezelf dus niet d grote of d barmhartige of d koning noemen.
Maar al die kwaliteiten dien je te intergreren in je dagelijkse bezigheden.
Zo zijn er die Ali heten of Rachim of Malika...

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Zoals GOD liet opschrijven: 
> 
> Toen sprak God deze woorden: 
> 2 Ik ben de HEER, uw God, die u uit Egypte, uit de slavernij, heeft bevrijd. 
> 3 Vereer naast mij geen andere goden. 
> 4 Maak geen godenbeelden, geen enkele afbeelding van iets dat in de hemel hier boven is of van iets beneden op de aarde of in het water onder de aarde. 5 Kniel voor zulke beelden niet neer, vereer ze niet, want ik, de HEER, uw God, duld geen andere goden naast mij. Voor de schuld van de ouders laat ik de kinderen boeten, en ook het derde geslacht en het vierde, wanneer ze mij haten; 6 maar als ze mij liefhebben en doen wat ik gebied, bewijs ik hun mijn liefde tot in het duizendste geslacht. 
> 7 Misbruik de naam van de HEER, uw God, niet, want wie zijn naam misbruikt laat hij niet vrijuit gaan. 
> 8 Houd de sabbat in ere, het is een heilige dag. 9 Zes dagen lang kunt u werken en al uw arbeid verrichten, 10 maar de zevende dag is een rustdag, die gewijd is aan de HEER, uw God; dan mag u niet werken. Dat geldt voor u, voor uw zonen en dochters, voor uw slaven en slavinnen, voor uw vee, en ook voor vreemdelingen die bij u in de stad wonen. 11 Want in zes dagen heeft de HEER de hemel en de aarde gemaakt, en de zee met alles wat er leeft, en op de zevende dag rustte hij. Daarom heeft de HEER de sabbat gezegend en heilig verklaard. 
> ...


Dit is het laatste wat ik zou verwachten als reactie op hetgeen je quote...

----------


## rinjea

> [i]Geplaatst door III 
> *Dit is het laatste wat ik zou verwachten als reactie op hetgeen je quote...*


Ik regeerde op dat de schepper, 1-GOD is.
GOD is Geest.
GOD heeft zichzelf aan de mensen geopenbaard.
O.a aan Mozes, en later door zich zelf in De Christus Jezus.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Rinjea,

In de koran staat:

In naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle. 

1. Zeg: "Allah is de Enige. 
2. Allah is zichzelf genoeg, Eeuwig. 
3. Hij verwekte niet, noch werd Hij verwekt. 
4. En niemand is Hem in enig opzicht gelijk."

Daarmee is het argument van het maangodartikel dat Allah niet gedefinieerd zou zijn weerlegt.

Het grootste deel van het artikel gaat echter over zogenaamde archeologische bewijzen. Daar rammelt van alles aan, zie ook de link die je eerder is gegeven. 

Bovendien doet het helemaal niets ter zake wat de arabieren in Mekka aan aanbidding deden, of ze nou een maangod aanbeden of 360 godheden, de zon, vuur, een steen of wat dan ook. 
Ik heb hiervoor 2 argumenten:

1) Alle profeten, zijn gezonden om de boodschap van God te verkondigen, ONGEACHT de toestand waarin het volk zich toen bevond.

2) De profeet Mohammed (vzmh) is niet gekomen voor een paar arabieren, maar gezonden voor de GEHELE MENSHEID

Het hele stuk is gebaseerd op luchtbellen. Islam = pure monotheisme

Moge Allah SWT ons leiden Amien

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Hoi Rinjea,
> 
> In de koran staat:
> 
> In naam van Allah, de Barmhartige, de Genadevolle. 
> 
> 1. Zeg: "Allah is de Enige. 
> 2. Allah is zichzelf genoeg, Eeuwig. 
> ...


Allah verwekte niet schrijf je.
Hoe is Jezus dan Verwekt?

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *<...>
> 2. Allah is zichzelf genoeg, Eeuwig. 
> <...>*


Ons bestaan is hiermee in tegenspraak.

----------


## chirpy

Wat kunnen we toch eindeloos praten over teksten van vroeger, die weer teruggaan op teksten van vroeger, die weer teruggaan op mondelinge overleveringen en die als feitelijke gegevens over het algemeen niet waar zijn. Hoe kan ik nu praten over een God die ik niet ken, of hoe kan ik nu zinvol met jou over God praten indien ik, jij, hij, zij ....Mohammed die God een eigen gezicht hebben gegeven, We praten nooit over hetzelfde..Maar ja, wanneer de mens niet veel te doen heeft en in zichzelf de vrede niet vindt, niet de structuur vindt, dan halen we er een God bij.
Het mag in welk heilig boek dan ook staan, we kunnen elkaar met teksten om de oren slaan: God bestaat alleen omdat wij bestaan.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door chirpy_ 
> *Wat kunnen we toch eindeloos praten over teksten van vroeger, die weer teruggaan op teksten van vroeger, die weer teruggaan op mondelinge overleveringen en die als feitelijke gegevens over het algemeen niet waar zijn. Hoe kan ik nu praten over een God die ik niet ken, of hoe kan ik nu zinvol met jou over God praten indien ik, jij, hij, zij ....Mohammed die God een eigen gezicht hebben gegeven, We praten nooit over hetzelfde..Maar ja, wanneer de mens niet veel te doen heeft en in zichzelf de vrede niet vindt, niet de structuur vindt, dan halen we er een God bij.
> Het mag in welk heilig boek dan ook staan, we kunnen elkaar met teksten om de oren slaan: God bestaat alleen omdat wij bestaan.*


IK SCHRIJF ALLEEN OVER DE sCHEPPPER!

----------


## Snowwhite

1 goedemorgen Rinjea,




> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Allah verwekte niet schrijf je.
> Hoe is Jezus dan Verwekt?*


In de koran staat:

Hij verwekte niet, noch werd Hij verwekt. (3:112)

Dit betekent: God (Allah) heeft geen kinderen (zoon), ouders of partner.
God (Allah) is Zichzelf genoeg.

Al-Bukhari also recorded from Abu Hurayrah that the Prophet said,

(Allah the Mighty and Majestic says, "The Son of Adam denies Me and he has no right to do so, and he abuses Me and he has no right to do so. In reference to his denial of Me, it is his saying: `He (Allah) will never re-create me like He created me before.' But the re-creation of him is easier than his original creation. As for his cursing Me, it is his saying: `Allah has taken a son.' But I am the One, the Self-Sufficient Master. I do not give birth, nor was I born, and there is none comparable to Me.'') 

Islam = puur monotheisme. Precies andersom als de schrijver van het maangodartikel beweert.

----------


## Snowwhite

Ha die Chirpy, 

Alles goed?




> _Geplaatst door chirpy_ 
> *God bestaat alleen omdat wij bestaan.*


Het is precies andersom Chirp!

God heeft ons geschapen, wij niet Hem (in gedachten).

15. O, gij mensen, gij zijt afhankelijk van Allah, maar Allah is de Onafhankelijke, de Geprezene. 

16. Als Hij het wilde, zou Hij u kunnen wegnemen en een nieuwe schepping voortbrengen. 

17. Dat is voor Allah niet moeilijk. (Soerah De Schepper)

Groetjes van Sneeuwwitje

----------


## Snowwhite

Rinj, weet je waar het rondcirculerende maangodartikel oorspronkelijk vandaan komt?

Van een meneer die heet Robert Morey.

_Facts about Robert A. Morey.

Robert A. Morey, treacherous thief, malicious person, third rate scholar, self appointed bishop, who is misleading the Christians and Pakistani Christians living in North America and with his spite, malice he has corrupted the Christianity. 
There is no doubt in my mind that Robert Morey is an Insane Monster misleading the Christians of North America._  

Ja dat is even heftig rinjea. Maar dat komt niet van ons! Nee dat komt van christenen, kijk maar hier:

http://www.pakistanchristianpost.com....php?artid=181

Het maangodartikel staat vol leugens en zaait haat onder ons. En haat zaaien is al helemaal niet zoals Christenen normaal zendelingwerk doen. 

Peace
Snowwhite

----------


## chirpy

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *IK SCHRIJF ALLEEN OVER DE sCHEPPPER!*


Maar die Schepper krijgt een gezicht, wordt wel of niet gepersonificeerd. Wij kunnen ons niet indenken dat de wereld zomaar ontstaan is. Er moet toch een stuwende en sturende kracht achter zitten?
En dat laatste zul jij waarschijnlijk ook bedoelen. Het is een aanname, wars van elke logica en dat noemen we dan geloven.

----------


## chirpy

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Ha die Chirpy, 
> 
> Alles goed?
> 
> 
> 
> Het is precies andersom Chirp!
> 
> ...


Lieve Snowwhite, het zijn mensen die de door jou geciteerde teksten hebben opgeschreven. Je mag geloven dat god deze letterlijk aan de schrijvers heeft doorgegeven, maar het blijft een geloof. Dus..ik denk dat mijn waarheid niets meer of minder is dan jouw geloof. Alleen geloven is iets van mensen en de waarheid staat daarboven. Zoals ik het zie..
Geniet van het mooie weer en het ijs. Ik heb heerlijk geschaatst. Chirpy

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Ik regeerde op dat de schepper, 1-GOD is.
> GOD is Geest.*


En nog z veel meer!




> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *GOD heeft zichzelf aan de mensen geopenbaard.
> O.a aan Mozes, en later door zich zelf in De Christus Jezus.*


God openbaart Zich elke dag opnieuw aan iedereen...

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *
> 
> Het is precies andersom Chirp!
> 
> God heeft ons geschapen, wij niet Hem (in gedachten).
> 
> *


Ook onjuist.

God in de gegoten vorm is gemaakt door mensen of mensgelijken.

God in de ongegoten vorm s.

Er is niets dn God.
Voor het geval dat het een naam gegeven moet krijgen...
Maar waarom iets benoemen wat boven je pet gaat?

Dat is dan ook niet de boodschap.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *En nog z veel meer!
> 
> 
> 
> God openbaart Zich elke dag opnieuw aan iedereen...*


Hoe dan,bij jou?

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Hoe dan,bij jou?*


Denk je dat ik anders ben dan jij?  :roken:

----------


## chirpy

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *Ook onjuist.
> 
> 
> Er is niets dn God.
> 
> 
> *


Er is alles behalve god. God is een aanname.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *Denk je dat ik anders ben dan jij? *


hoe openbaart God zich aan jou, was de vraag?

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door chirpy_ 
> *Er is alles behalve god. God is een aanname.*


Over aannames gesproken!  :knipoog:

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *hoe openbaart God zich aan jou, was de vraag?*


Door het feit dat ik niets anders kan zien dan het Geheel.
Pijn is een illusie. Tijd en ruimte ook.
Het is meer dan wij ons ervan kunnen voorstellen.
En toch is alles zo tastbaar.

Het feit dat ik iemand iets schrijf met het woord "vergiffenis" erin en net als ik dat woord typ, dat ik het dan op de stream hoor.
Terwijl het daar helemaal niet over ging...

Het feit dat als ik weet dat iets gaat gebeuren, dat het ook gebeurt...

Het feit dat wij hier met elkaar in conclaaf zijn.
dat mag dan voor een buitenstaander niet veel om het lijf hebben. Maar jij en ik weten dat hier meer werkt dan alleen de tand des tijds...

"Als ik denk aan alles wat ik heb gezien en alles wat mij nooit zal worden geopenbaard.
Als ik denk aan de mensen die zich geopend hebben voor mij.
Dan krijg ik dat gevoel..."

http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/rush/scars.html

----------


## chirpy

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *Over aannames gesproken! *


 ...zei de ene blinde tegen de andere.
Dacht je nu echt dat wij konden zien? We denken te zien, maar alleen dat we zelf kunnen herkennen. Wanneer jij god kunt herkennen, ben je een knappe. Mij lukt het niet.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *Denk je dat ik anders ben dan jij? *


Ja, jij geloofd in jou zelf. Want die is god

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door chirpy_ 
> *...zei de ene blinde tegen de andere.
> Dacht je nu echt dat wij konden zien? We denken te zien, maar alleen dat we zelf kunnen herkennen. Wanneer jij god kunt herkennen, ben je een knappe. Mij lukt het niet.*


Probeer het iets minder wiskundig op te vatten.

En God herkennen.
Tja, zolang je jezelf ontkent wordt dat inderdaad moeilijk.

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Ja, jij geloofd in jou zelf. Want die is god*


Je schrijft God met een hoofdletter en zelf met een kleine.
Weet je: ik was ook ooit zo. Durfde niets anders te lezen dan mijn bijbeltje.
Op een dag waagde ik de stap om iets te lezen waarvan ik het idee had dat het door de duivel zelf was geschreven.
Moed is niet het goede woord, dat zou moet zijn...
Ik kon niet anders. Ik had me te lang verstopt!
Nou, die text was alles behalve duivels:

_One more glass
A million more days
One more smoke
Release me from my ways
Break the mould
Break youre back
Break the promise you made
Seek the world now
Don't look back
Make you're promise today
Leave the safety
Leave this life
Leave before it's too late
It's your only chance
Don't pretend romance
Keep the new promise you made
What if I wasn't so scared ?
Why can't I be brave ?
I've forgotten all that we shared
You can't give me what I crave
One more glass
Take another pill
One more day
I feel like I could kill
What if you let me walk away ?
You think it's me who needs to be saved
Your lifea tragic, self-centered play
You never gave me what I craved
What I want
You can never give
What you want
My dead life to live
Break the mould
Break youre back
Break the promise you made
Seek the world now
Don't look back
Make you're promise today
Leave the safety
Leave this life
Leave before it's too late
It's your only chance
Don't pretend romance
Keep the new promise you made
Break the mould
Break youre back
Break the promise you made
Seek the world now
Don't look back
Make you're promise today
Leave the safety
Leave this life
Leave before it's too late
Seek the world now
Don't look back
Make your promise today
Keep the new promise you made
Keep the new promise you made_ 



Kijk als je meer wilt weten eens op www.trufax.org.

----------


## chirpy

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *Probeer het iets minder wiskundig op te vatten.
> 
> En God herkennen.
> Tja, zolang je jezelf ontkent wordt dat inderdaad moeilijk.*


Dat is het hem nu juist: Ik ontken mezelf juist niet en daardoor is er die onzekerheid. Misschien geloof ik als de pest door mijn onzekerheid te durven uiten. In het geloof vind je geen zekerheid alleen een spiegel die iets van jezelf laat zien. Maar geloven geeft direct ook een schijnzekerheid. Er is altijd een antwoord op elke vraag die je stelt. Dat is het verkeerde aan een geloof, beter een religie. Zij pretendeert alles te zijn, een wikipedia alleen niet geschreven door mensen, maar door een zg schepper of god. Nou dat is wel hat laatste waarop ik zou vertrouwen omdat die god gekleurd is door de schrijvers. Nu wordt wel beweerd dat god mohammed de Koran heeft geciteerd, maar als je even zou willen nadenken, is dat natuurlijk klinkklare onzin.
Maar ja gelovigen denken niet meer na, zij geloven en trachten door krom te denken alsnog het gelijk aan hun zijde te krijgen. Ondanks deze afwijzing tot mooie en vredige kerstdagen.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door chirpy_ 
> *Dat is het hem nu juist: Ik ontken mezelf juist niet en daardoor is er die onzekerheid. Misschien geloof ik als de pest door mijn onzekerheid te durven uiten. In het geloof vind je geen zekerheid alleen een spiegel die iets van jezelf laat zien. Maar geloven geeft direct ook een schijnzekerheid. Er is altijd een antwoord op elke vraag die je stelt. Dat is het verkeerde aan een geloof, beter een religie. Zij pretendeert alles te zijn, een wikipedia alleen niet geschreven door mensen, maar door een zg schepper of god. Nou dat is wel hat laatste waarop ik zou vertrouwen omdat die god gekleurd is door de schrijvers. Nu wordt wel beweerd dat god mohammed de Koran heeft geciteerd, maar als je even zou willen nadenken, is dat natuurlijk klinkklare onzin.
> Maar ja gelovigen denken niet meer na, zij geloven en trachten door krom te denken alsnog het gelijk aan hun zijde te krijgen. Ondanks deze afwijzing tot mooie en vredige kerstdagen.*


Geloof is dood gewoon niet uit te leggen.
Het is niet iets van zo nu geloof ik maar ergens in.
het moslim geloof wordt je in gegoten tijdens de opvoeding.
Sommige christelijke stromingen heb je dat ook.

mAAR het ware geloof is overgave, en geen moeten!

Niet door allerlei rituelen.
elke dag moet je dit of dat.


Nee, GOD zegt geloof in wat IK voor jou heb gedaan!! 
DAT is liefde
LIEFDE voor IEDEREEN.
Elk mens heeft een mooie toekomst, als je dat geloofd.

GOD had en heeft de wereld lief, een ieder die in zijn enig geboren zoon geloofd.

----------


## chirpy

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Geloof is dood gewoon niet uit te leggen.
> Het is niet iets van zo nu geloof ik maar ergens in.
> het moslim geloof wordt je in gegoten tijdens de opvoeding.
> Sommige christelijke stromingen heb je dat ook.
> 
> mAAR het ware geloof is overgave, en geen moeten!
> 
> Niet door allerlei rituelen.
> ...


Rinjea, als je eens wist hoe verdomd gelovig ik eigenlijk ben, alleen het sprookje dat er omheen geschreven is, maakt geloven tot iets volkomen irrieels. God zou ons geopenbaard hebben, hij stuurt ons zijn zoon. Allemaal verhalen die een prachtige strekking hebben en ons iets willen vertellen... Alleen verbind daar nu niet aan dat dat werkelijk zo gebeurd is, want dan ga je de mist in. 

Het hele kerstverhaal...een prachtig verhaal met een diepe strekking, maar historisch volkomen uit de lucht gegrepen. Geloof heeft altijd een kader nodig, want alleen geloven is zo verrekkes moeilijk. Alle rimram die eromheen wordt gemaakt, alle interpretaties, alle zogenaamde bewijzen door de heilige boeken als goddelijk te beschouwen, dus de waarheid, slaat dat elke discussie dood. Wanneer ik op zo'n manier zou praten in Pakistan of een andere fundamentalistisch land, noem de Bible Belt van Amerika of dichter bij huis in Staphorst, dan zag het er slecht voor me uit.

Ik wil aan niemands geloof tornen. Alleen wanneer er beweerd wordt dat dat de waarheid is, of dat ik moet accepteren dat God hen opgedragen heeft zich zo te kleden en dat dat geloof voor alles gaat. dan ga ik steigeren en kom in verzet. Ik ben daar teveel een humanist voor.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door chirpy_ 
> *Rinjea, als je eens wist hoe verdomd gelovig ik eigenlijk ben, alleen het sprookje dat er omheen geschreven is, maakt geloven tot iets volkomen irrieels. God zou ons geopenbaard hebben, hij stuurt ons zijn zoon. Allemaal verhalen die een prachtige strekking hebben en ons iets willen vertellen... Alleen verbind daar nu niet aan dat dat werkelijk zo gebeurd is, want dan ga je de mist in. 
> 
> Het hele kerstverhaal...een prachtig verhaal met een diepe strekking, maar historisch volkomen uit de lucht gegrepen. Geloof heeft altijd een kader nodig, want alleen geloven is zo verrekkes moeilijk. Alle rimram die eromheen wordt gemaakt, alle interpretaties, alle zogenaamde bewijzen door de heilige boeken als goddelijk te beschouwen, dus de waarheid, slaat dat elke discussie dood. Wanneer ik op zo'n manier zou praten in Pakistan of een andere fundamentalistisch land, noem de Bible Belt van Amerika of dichter bij huis in Staphorst, dan zag het er slecht voor me uit.
> 
> Ik wil aan niemands geloof tornen. Alleen wanneer er beweerd wordt dat dat de waarheid is, of dat ik moet accepteren dat God hen opgedragen heeft zich zo te kleden en dat dat geloof voor alles gaat. dan ga ik steigeren en kom in verzet. Ik ben daar teveel een humanist voor.*


Jij mag geloven wat je wilt.
Ik weet het zeker, dat GOD zelf voor mij alle zonden heeft weggedragen heeft aan het kruis.
hoe dan??Daar kom je achter als je JEZUS CHRISTUS als jou verlosser aanneemd.
Oftewel dat kun je niet uitleggen.

----------


## Snowwhite

Ha die chirpy,

Rustig maar chirp, rustig blijven doorademen! Ondanks wat boze tongen over islam mogen beweren, bij ons heb je volledige Godsdienstvrijheid. Er is geen dwang in religie.
Ik respecteer jou. Jij bent onze hardcore sekuliere prikker.
Het enige wat wij vragen is dat wij onze Godsdienst ook mogen belijden. Dat lijkt mij fair.

Op 1 van de vorige pagina's gaf je al aan, hetzij vaag, ook wel in causaliteit te geloven. Een kind stelt al een vraag bij de big bang theorie: wie heeft dan die big bang veroorzaakt??
Alleen al het om je heen kijken in de natuur, bijv. als je aan het schaatsen bent HA HA, (mis je alleen de zelfgemaakte erwtensoep van sneeuwwitje, met stukjes halal knakworst en een vleugje chilipoeder en goeie hindoestaanse masala AHUM), dan weet je dat deze natuur niet "zomaar" ontstaan kan zijn. Er moet een Schepper zijn. En ergens erken je dat ook wel, alleen heb je een aversie tegen religie, begrijp ik het zo goed?

Je irriteert je dat wij hier met teksten smijten. Maar chirpy, ik reageer gewoon op dit belachelijk maangodartikel. Alsof moslims een"alien" religie volgen, her en der gepikt van Christenen, maar eigenlijk super primitief een zogenaamde Maangod volgen.

Ik vind wel dat ik het recht heb, om deze leugens naar het land der fabelen te verzenden, en ik vind niet dat jij je daar aan moet irriteren, eerlijk zeggen. Dit is Maroc.nl, en de meeste Marokkanen zijn moslim, en over islam praten hoort er gewoon bij.

Ik ga weer een bakkie inschenken!

Groetjes van Sneeuwwitje

----------


## chirpy

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Ha die chirpy,
> 
> Rustig maar chirp, rustig blijven doorademen! Ondanks wat boze tongen over islam mogen beweren, bij ons heb je volledige Godsdienstvrijheid. Er is geen dwang in religie.
> Ik respecteer jou. Jij bent onze hardcore sekuliere prikker.
> Het enige wat wij vragen is dat wij onze Godsdienst ook mogen belijden. Dat lijkt mij fair.
> 
> Op 1 van de vorige pagina's gaf je al aan, hetzij vaag, ook wel in causaliteit te geloven. Een kind stelt al een vraag bij de big bang theorie: wie heeft dan die big bang veroorzaakt??
> Alleen al het om je heen kijken in de natuur, bijv. als je aan het schaatsen bent HA HA, (mis je alleen de zelfgemaakte erwtensoep van sneeuwwitje, met stukjes halal knakworst en een vleugje chilipoeder en goeie hindoestaanse masala AHUM), dan weet je dat deze natuur niet "zomaar" ontstaan kan zijn. Er moet een Schepper zijn. En ergens erken je dat ook wel, alleen heb je een aversie tegen religie, begrijp ik het zo goed?
> ...


Dag Snowwhite, had ik net een uitgebreid verhaal geschreven, wilde ik er een mooie foto bijvoegen, is mijn tekst helemaal weg...
Herhaling: Ik ben voor een absolute vrijheid van godsdienst in zijn of haar uitingen moet passen binnen het culturele kader. Ik weet dat ik in Islamitische landen als Pakistan niet al te overdadig christelijk moet zijn, want dan ontstaan er problemen. Dat geldt voor elke andere dan een christelijke godsdienst hier in het westen.Dat is een gegeven feit. Dusa zg. godsdienstige uitingen die niet stroken met de heersende moraal, zullen weerstand oproepen. De hoofddoek is daar het sprekende voorbeeld van.
Godsdiensten die het dagelijkse leven totaal beheersen zijn nog niet eens zo lang geleden in Nederland aanwezig geweest. Komt daar nu een vreemde godsdienst als de Islam en die claimt dat recht weer om het dagelijkse leven in dienst van het geloof te stellen, dan roept dat gewoon weerstand op. Dat verhaal hebben we al eens verteld in het verleden en eindelijk zijn we van de supprematie van de godsdienst verlost. De Marokkanen komen uit een andere leefwereld. Bij hen is godsdienst en dagelijkse leven een eenheid. Ook dat begrijp ik, alleen dat kan niet altijd.
De Koran is een product van zijn tijd en natuurlijk beinvloed door de heersende verhalen die ook opgetekend staan in Bijbel en Torah. Een directe afgeleide is het niet, maar Mohammed en de zijnen hebben natuurlijk de Koran geschreven op grond van alles dat er al was. En in dat geval is de Koran een afgeleide van de oude heilige boeken. Om de onaantastbaarheid van de Koran te vergroten is er het predikaat Heilig aan gegeven en zou God de teksten letterlijk via Mohammed hebben geschreven. Je voelt hier mijn sceptische houding.

De Maangod is geen onlogische god, zoals de zonnegod dat ook niet is. Wie zijn wij om de supprematie van onze eigen god te willen bevestigen? Hebben alle andersgelovigen dan ongelijk?
Dat is het kwalijke van een geloof dat teveel uitgaat van zijn of haar eigen gelijk.
Wanneer ik door de komst van de Islam ga ervaren dat de volgelingen negatief denken over andersgelovigen, hen voor heidenen uitmaken, dan is het probleem daar. Geloven is een zuiver persoonlijke zaak en dwing een ander niet. Dat schreef je ook al: binnen de Islam is er een volledige godsdienstvrijheid, maar weten de Islamieten dat ook? Ach Snowwhite, je woorden waren een balsem op mijn wonde .Ik wens je heel veel geluk toe in 2008 en dat we samen de wereld een beetje mooier kunnen maken. En of je erwtensoep nu wel of niet halal is, mij maakt het niet uit, dank je voor alles.
Ooit zullen wij elkaar volledig verstaan, alleen wanneer.
In Pakistan zijn fanatieke misdadigers, het zou een Al Qaida aanslag zijn, weer aardig op weg de vrijheid die wij hier zo nastreven, de nek om te draaien. En dat alles in naam van de godsdienst...
Zou het humanisme geen betere religie zijn?



Veel liefs, Chripy

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door chirpy_ 
> *Dat is het hem nu juist: Ik ontken mezelf juist niet en daardoor is er die onzekerheid. Misschien geloof ik als de pest door mijn onzekerheid te durven uiten. In het geloof vind je geen zekerheid alleen een spiegel die iets van jezelf laat zien. Maar geloven geeft direct ook een schijnzekerheid. Er is altijd een antwoord op elke vraag die je stelt. Dat is het verkeerde aan een geloof, beter een religie. Zij pretendeert alles te zijn, een wikipedia alleen niet geschreven door mensen, maar door een zg schepper of god. Nou dat is wel hat laatste waarop ik zou vertrouwen omdat die god gekleurd is door de schrijvers. Nu wordt wel beweerd dat god mohammed de Koran heeft geciteerd, maar als je even zou willen nadenken, is dat natuurlijk klinkklare onzin.
> Maar ja gelovigen denken niet meer na, zij geloven en trachten door krom te denken alsnog het gelijk aan hun zijde te krijgen. Ondanks deze afwijzing tot mooie en vredige kerstdagen.*


Prettig gesprek begint dit te worden.

Allereerst ben ik vanuit mijn ervaringen met de invullingen van deze wereld gekomen tot het woord god.
Niets meer en niets minder om daarmee aan te duiden hetgeen voor ons verstand niet te vatten is.
Maar we zijn dan ook geen rationele wezens, al willen we dingen graag bevatten.
Maar we vullen dan maar al te graag in dat dat alleen maar gaat vanuit de ratio.
De wetenschapskerk doet het zo...
Zouden wij ons ten volste bewust zijn van het feit dat wij irrationele wezens zijn, dan is de stap naar echt geloven ook veel gemakkelijker te maken, omdat je dan geen bewijsvoering meer nodig hebt voor hetgeen je diep van binnen ervaren hebt als de waarheid.

Mohammed was analfabeet toen hem de universele wijsheden werden geopenbaard.
Maar het feit dat iemand ongeletterd is, betekent nog niet dat hij zich afgesloten heeft van het Weten.
In feite heeft zo iemand juist een voorsprong doordat hij zijn geest niet heeft kunnen bezoedelen met de subjectieve ervaringen van anderen.

Overigens wordt niet gezegd dat de zg heilige geschriften op deze planeet niet door mensenhanden geschreven zijn.
Maar dat de wijsheid die daarin wordt beschreven van boven komt kun je daarmee niet ontkennen!

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Jij mag geloven wat je wilt.
> Ik weet het zeker, dat GOD zelf voor mij alle zonden heeft weggedragen heeft aan het kruis.
> hoe dan??Daar kom je achter als je JEZUS CHRISTUS als jou verlosser aanneemd.
> Oftewel dat kun je niet uitleggen.*


Jezus is nooit gekruisigd.
Oftewel: hoe kun je dt uitleggen?

Zolang de echte Zonen van het Woord nog weggezet worden als criminelen en anti-christen, zijn het de jouwen die blasphemisch bezig zijn!

Het buiten jezelf plaatsen van je spiritualiteit is je reinste ontkenning van jezelf en dus van je Schepper!
En dat doe je als je je heil laat afhangen van een ander dan jezelf.
Denk je dat Jezus als de Christus niet in n klap de hele wereld en al haar bewoners had kunnen redden?
Zo ja: waarom is dat volgens jou dan niet gebeurd?

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *Jezus is nooit gekruisigd.
> *


Je Mag niet liegen.
Zelfs Joden en Romeinen beamen dat Jezus Christus dood van het kruis is gegaan.
En Zelfs Joden Als Romeinen weten van de opstanding van de Christus.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door ronald_ 
> *In Sura 51:51/52 staat: "Haast u daarom tot Allah. Waarlijk ik ben voor u een duidelijke waarschuwer van Hem. En werpt geen andere goden op naast AAllah, waarlijk ik ben voor u een duidelijke waarschuwer van Hem."
> 
> Voor "andere goden" wordt gebruikt "ilah akhar", "andere goden". Dit is te vergelijken met wat er in Exodus 20:3 en in Deuteronimium 5:7 staat: "Je zult geen andere goden hebben" en voor "andere goden" staat in het Hebreeuws "elohiem acheriem".
> En in het Hebreeuws en in het Arabische staat dus ilah akhar en elohiem acheriem welke binnen de Semitische taalgroep op dezelfde wortels duidt. El, Elohoem Elohai zijn Hebreeuwse namen die naar Gd verwijzen. Elohiem acheriem naar afgoden (letterlijk andere goden).*


Mohammed maakte allah tot de enige, omdat erin die tijd zovele goden waren .
En allah was allom bekend als een god,
mohammed maakte deze god tot de enige god.
Zoals de jood en de christen had .

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Je Mag niet liegen.
> Zelfs Joden en Romeinen beamen dat Jezus Christus dood van het kruis is gegaan.
> En Zelfs Joden Als Romeinen weten van de opstanding van de Christus.*


Maar jullie mogen de leugens van de slavendrijvers geloven?
En wie zou dat verbieden?
De god waarin ik geloof is geen haatdragende neuroot...
God is geen controlefreak.

Blasfemie is geen zelfontkenning.
Zelfontkenning echter wel blasfemisch!
En uw broeder niet vertrouwen is zelfontkenning!
God is immers En!

Je bent niet helemaal lekker als je denkt dat Jezus de enige is die uit de doden is opgestaan.

Je hebt je dus nog steeds niet de moeite genomen om die film eens te kijken?
Waar ben je bang voor?
Dat je je geloof zult verliezen?

http://www.zeitgeistmovie.com

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Mohammed maakte allah tot de enige, omdat erin die tijd zovele goden waren .
> En allah was allom bekend als een god,
> mohammed maakte deze god tot de enige god.
> Zoals de jood en de christen had .*


Beetje simpele actie om de Eeuwige JHVH tot Enige te bestempelen door Allah een verzinsel van een verdwaasde Turk te zien...
Trek dan de lijn consequent door en zeg dat ook JHVH een verzinsel van mensen (?) is!

Het is alsof je zegt dat witbrood vele malen gezonder is dan bruin brood, omdat daar tarwe in zit...

----------


## ronald

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *Beetje simpele actie om de Eeuwige JHVH tot Enige te bestempelen door Allah een verzinsel van een verdwaasde Turk te zien...
> Trek dan de lijn consequent door en zeg dat ook JHVH een verzinsel van mensen (?) is!
> 
> Het is alsof je zegt dat witbrood vele malen gezonder is dan bruin brood, omdat daar tarwe in zit...*



Dit is denk ik niet wat Rinjea schreef.
Als je niet aanneemt dat Gd in Exodus 20 zei: 
"1 Toen sprak God deze woorden:
2 Ik ben de HEER, uw God, die u uit Egypte, uit de slavernij, heeft bevrijd.
3 Vereer naast mij geen andere goden." dan zul je waarschijnlijk ook stellen dat alles een versinsel van de mens is.
Het gehele joodse volk, z0'n 3 miljoen mensen, stond bij de berg Sinai en beleefde Gds openbaring. Ik neem mijn voorouders serieus naast dat ik ze ook intelligent acht. Zeker geen napraters of overlopers.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *Beetje simpele actie om de Eeuwige JHVH tot Enige te bestempelen door Allah een verzinsel van een verdwaasde Turk te zien...
> *


Voor Christenen kun je JHWH begrijpen.
JHWH is GOD met een Naam.
De Enige.
Hij Is de Schepper, en de Vader Van de Christus.

En allah (wat god betekend), heeft geen zoon.

JHWH is voor een Christen, naar deze aarde gekomen(in zijn zoon=GOD), allah is hierdoor niet de GOD van de Christenen.

----------


## Snowwhite

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Mohammed maakte allah tot de enige, omdat erin die tijd zovele goden waren .*


Hoi Rinjea

Zoals ik al eerder heb aangegeven, dat het er helemaal niet toe doet in welke toestand zich het volk bevond:

Van bijbelenkoran.nl

De Heer zei tegen Mozes: Ga terug naar beneden, want jouw volk, dat je uit Egypte hebt geleid, misdraagt zich. Nu al zijn ze afgeweken van de weg die ik hun gewezen heb. Ze hebben een stierenbeeld gemaakt, hebben daarvoor neergeknield, er offers aan gebracht en gezegd: Isral, dit is je god, die je uit Egypte heeft geleid.Ik weet hoe onhandelbaar dit volk is.Mozes keerde zich om en ging de berg af. De twee platen...droeg hij bij zich. Dichter bij het kamp gekomen zag hij het stierenbeeld en het gedans. Woedend smeet hij de platen aan de voet van de berg aan stukken. Hij greep het stierenbeeld, gooide het in het vuur en verpulverde het. De as strooide hij op het water, en dat liet hij de Isralieten drinken. De Heer strafte het volk, omdat ze het kalf hadden gemaakt... Exodus 32: 7-10, 15, 19-20, 35

Dus Mozes, trof mensen aan die een kalf aanbeden. 

Zo zegt het ook niets over Mohammed vrede zij met hem, dat hij mensen aantrof die 360 goden aanbeden. 

Alle boodschappers zijn gekomen met dezelfde boodschap ongeacht de toestand waarin ze hun volk of mensen aantroffen.

Daarbij is Mohammed vzmh gezonden voor de hele mensheid en niet alleen voor de arabieren (of alleen joodse volk etc).




> *En allah was allom bekend als een god,*


Allereerst mijn dank, voor het veranderen van jouw posting. Mijn waardering daarvoor.

Zoals we al hebben gezien in de arabische bijbel, staat God daar als Allah vertaald. Allah betekent dus God in het arabisch.
De arabische bijbel was er eerder dan de engelse of nederlandse. 

(Aramees-hebreeuws-arabisch-engels ???)




> *mohammed maakte deze god tot de enige god.
> Zoals de jood en de christen had .*


En Wij stuurden niet n van de boodschappers voor jou, of Wij openbaarden aan hem dat er geen andere God dan Ik is, aanbidt Mij dus. 
(Soerat al-Anbiyaa: 25)

Groetjes van Sneeuwwitje

----------


## Snowwhite

> _Geplaatst door chirpy_ 
> *De Maangod is geen onlogische god, zoals de zonnegod dat ook niet is.*


Tuurlijk wel chirpy, want de maan en de zon staan onder God's bevel. 

Jij ook de beste wensen voor 2008

Sneeuwwitje

----------


## chirpy

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Tuurlijk wel chirpy, want de maan en de zon staan onder God's bevel. 
> 
> Jij ook de beste wensen voor 2008
> 
> Sneeuwwitje*


Tuurlijk niet Snowwhite, wij mensen hebben een god gemaakt en die boven de natuur geplaatst. En het doet er ook niet toe, wie er gelijk heeft: de grootsheid van de natuur, van ons mensen komt uit de aard van de dingen zelf. God kan zonder jou niets. Dat maakt ons mensen zo groot en tegelijkertijd zo klein. Geniet van de schoonheid van muziek, kunst, de liefde, het eten enz...Geniet van alledag, want het kan onze laatste zijn. Ook al verschillen we in gedachten van elkaar, wij blijven elkaars familie(wanneer je maar ver genoeg teruggaat).
Ik wens jou nogmaals een Zalig Nieuwjaar

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door chirpy_ 
> *God kan zonder jou niets.*



Dat is het verschil met iemand die atheist is en iemand die een christen is.

Vanuit de Christelijke gedachte, kun je niet zonder de Schepper, terug keren naar Hem.
Een mens wil wel goed doen, maar het meeste wat uit zijn gedachten komt, komt niet veel goeds van.

----------


## Snowwhite

Ha die Chirpy




> _Geplaatst door chirpy_ 
> *Geniet van de schoonheid van muziek, kunst, de liefde, het eten enz...Geniet van alledag, want het kan onze laatste zijn. Ook al verschillen we in gedachten van elkaar, wij blijven elkaars familie(wanneer je maar ver genoeg teruggaat).
> Ik wens jou nogmaals een Zalig Nieuwjaar*


Inmiddels is het al weer 2008. De tijd vliegt. Ik hoop dat je het gezellig hebt gehad in deze dagen.

Ik krijg de indruk, en corrigeer mij svp als ik het mis heb, dat je denkt dat wij moslims of andere gelovigen niet genieten van het leven.
Dat is niet zo Chirpy.
We proberen ook te genieten van het leven, maar dan wel in een bepaald kader. 

Binnen in dat kader kun je echt enorm veel doen hoor. Lekker eten, strandwandelingen, mooie kleren noem maar op.

Mijn vraag aan jou: wat is jouw indruk over ons?

Sneeuwwitje

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Voor Christenen kun je JHWH begrijpen.
> JHWH is GOD met een Naam.
> De Enige.
> Hij Is de Schepper, en de Vader Van de Christus.*



Waarom denk je dat ik je vragen stel?
Zodat je ze niet beantwoordt en er vervolgens op terugkomt als je denkt dat een en ander uitleg behoeft?

Wat mij ter ore is gekomen is dat JHVH Sumerisch is voor sperma.
Het mannelijk geslacht is kain en het vrouwelijke geslacht abel...

Niet dat ik geloof alles wat ik hoor of lees, maar ik neem het wel mee in mijn geestelijke bagage.
Aan aannames hebben we dan ook niets... 
Met andere woorden:
Goedgelovigheid maakt uw geloof nog niet goed!




> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *
> En allah (wat god betekend), heeft geen zoon.
> 
> JHWH is voor een Christen, naar deze aarde gekomen(in zijn zoon=GOD), allah is hierdoor niet de GOD van de Christenen.*


Infantiele speculatie.
Wat heb je zitten roken dan?

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *
> Wat mij ter ore is gekomen is dat JHVH Sumerisch is voor sperma.
> Het mannelijk geslacht is kain en het vrouwelijke geslacht abel...*


Kain en Abel zijn geboren van Adam en Eva.




> [i]
> Niet dat ik geloof alles wat ik hoor of lees, maar ik neem het wel mee in mijn geestelijke bagage.
> Aan aannames hebben we dan ook niets... 
> Met andere woorden:
> Goedgelovigheid maakt uw geloof nog niet goed!
> 
> [/B]


Atheisme is een geloof.
Alles kan de mens, heeft geen grotere macht nodig.
Iedereen mag dat geloven.

Voor Christenen is GOD BIJBEL een levensovertuiging.
Voor mij het werkelijkheid.


Sinds ik Jezus de Verlosser aangenomen heb, is mijn leven veranderd.
GOD''S Geest woont in mij.
Dit alles stond al lang beschreven.
Het Heil voor de mensen.
Dat Heil kost niets, het is Gratis.

----------


## chirpy

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Ha die Chirpy
> 
> 
> 
> Inmiddels is het al weer 2008. De tijd vliegt. Ik hoop dat je het gezellig hebt gehad in deze dagen.
> 
> Ik krijg de indruk, en corrigeer mij svp als ik het mis heb, dat je denkt dat wij moslims of andere gelovigen niet genieten van het leven.
> Dat is niet zo Chirpy.
> ...


Dag Sneeuwwitje,
Mijn aanmoediging om te genieten van dit leven is niet een ontkenning van het menselijk karakter van de Islam, maar meer dat wij ons blindstaren en doodlopen op het gezeur om bijkomstige kleinheden die onvermijdelijk bij het geloof horen. 
Ik sta echt midden in het interculturele leven om niet xenofobisch te zijn of etnocentrisch. Naast mijn beperkte visie op cultuur en maatschappij is er nog zo veel meer waarvan ik eigenlijk nog geen weet heb. Geloven is iets van alledag en je weet ook hoe wij kunnen zeuren over niets. In feite zal het mij echt een zorg zijn hoe iemand leeft wanneer hij/zij dat doet binnen de kaders van onze democratie en het stelsel van normen en waarden. Wanneer onze kaders te ver uiteenlopen, dan krijg je wrijfpunten. Bv. vrouwen of mannen geen hand geven. Terecht in mijn visie kun je daarvoor ontslagen worden omdat je je niet houdt aan het geldende patroon.
Wanneer kinderen iets willen hebben, blijven zij net zo lang zeuren en etteren totdat zij het krijgen, of pappa en mamma hebben al bijtijds hun grenzen aangegeven . Kinderen die die grenzen nog niet hebben ervaren, slaan dan door, want zij moeten hun zin hebben. 
Zoiets is er naar mijn mening ook gaande in het interculturele leven. Helaas heeft Nederland in het verleden te slap gereageerd op veranderingen die ons sociale leven in gevaar brachten. En nu zien we dat er wordt geemmerd en gezeurd over eigenlijk volstrekt onbelangrijke zaken. Was er vroeger bijna geen Moslima die gesluierd rondliep, in de heisa om dit thema wordt het ineens een hot item en zien we de hoofddoekjes als narcissen uit de grond schieten. Wanneer ik mij als een vreemdeling in eigen huis ga voelen en dat is er toch wel gaande in de grote steden, dan voel ik mij bedreigd. Dat is een gevoel van ontheemding. En zoals iedereen zijn eigen territorium verdedigt, gebeurt dat ook op dit vlak.

Snowwhite, het kader waarin jij leeft is een volwaardig kader met al zijn geneugten. Zoveel mensen leven zo of anders dan ik. Is mijn manier van leven de beste? Zijn mijn normen en waarden de beste? Mooi niet. Het waardevolle van andere culturen moet je wel willen en kunnen ontdekken. Zo voel ik mij erg thuis op Bali waar het hele leven harmonisch verloopt binnen het kader van een vast geloof in goden en natuur. Het is heel organisch. Man, vrouw, zij zijn gelijk.
In de islam, die ik zowel hier als in Indonesie ontmoet, zitten teveel tegenstrijdigheden met het leven van alledag. Helaas is dat pas gaan opspelen toen de Saoudies er met hun fundamentalistische geloofsinterpretatie het leven financieel en geestelijk gijzelde. Het is echt om te huilen om te zien hoe de cultuur verdwijnt, de prachtige kleding niet meer wordt gedragen en alle vrouwen er als pinguins bijlopen. Het is een opgelegde godsdienst die het hele culturele leven naar de knoppen helpt. Datzelfde zie ik ook hier een beetje gebeuren, gelukkig op kleine schaal, maar toch. 
Nu hoop ik echt dat de Islam die uiteindelijk ook hier een eigen plaats verwerft niet die fundamentalistische uitstraling zal hebben als ik lees van een aantal posters op deze site.

Ik hoop echt dat binnen het kader van ONZE normen en waarden iedereen een plaats zal vinden en krijgen. (Nu nog de definiering wat ONZE warden en normen zijn)We zijn tenslotte allemaal mensen en daarom gelijk aan elkaar. Met enige nuancering kun je wel opmerken dat de ene meer gelijk is dan de ander.

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Kain en Abel zijn geboren van Adam en Eva.*


Ik vergeet steeds dat jij erbij was!
Kun je me vergeven?
 :tover: 




> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Atheisme is een geloof.
> Alles kan de mens, heeft geen grotere macht nodig.
> Iedereen mag dat geloven.
> 
> Voor Christenen is GOD BIJBEL een levensovertuiging.
> Voor mij het werkelijkheid.*


Maar uitleggen kun je het niet...

Het is een doctrine.
Het is een mantra.
Het is een verhaal.
Het is een leugen.
Het is een misleiding.




> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *
> Sinds ik Jezus de Verlosser aangenomen heb, is mijn leven veranderd.
> GOD''S Geest woont in mij.
> Dit alles stond al lang beschreven.
> Het Heil voor de mensen.*



Dat is wat jij denkt.
Maar voelen doe je het zo niet.

Als God je al je zonden vergeeft, dan ga eens tegen Hem in!
Of durf je dat niet?
Wie zegt jou dat je geen bloemetjes gaat plukken?
Weet je wat lef is?
Dat is het Hebreeuwse woord voor hart.
LW (Lameth Beth).
Woont God niet in je hart?
s God niet je Hart?





> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Dat Heil kost niets, het is Gratis.*


Alsof ik hier consult reken...
What's in it for me?
Heb je daar weleens aan gedacht?
Of ga je er klakkeloos vanuit dat ik door de satan ben gestuurd als God in het geding komt?
Misschien ben k wel God...
 :belgie:

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *
> Het is een misleiding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat is wat jij denkt.
> Maar voelen doe je het zo niet.
> ...


GOD kun je ook voelen.

Ik ga helaas tevaak tegen GOD in.

Daarom gaf GOD de Oplossing.

Alleen GOD zelf kon de verbinding met ons mensjes weer in orde brengen.
Door het verzoenings offer van Jezus.

Iedereen mag dit offer aannemen.
Zoals ik al; schreef:

Het kost jou niets.

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *GOD kun je ook voelen.
> 
> Ik ga helaas tevaak tegen GOD in.
> 
> Daarom gaf GOD de Oplossing.
> 
> Alleen GOD zelf kon de verbinding met ons mensjes weer in orde brengen.
> Door het verzoenings offer van Jezus.
> ...


Da's nou juist de pest: Mensen zijn niet bereid te investeren in hun relatie met mij!
("As long as Jesus gives us everything we want, we'll love him...")

Ik zeg ze ook vaak: neem maar een joint, dan voel je precies hetzelfde!

Well Rinjea: The Matrix got you there!
Catch 22: Level 22...

(Ik ga zeker alles een beetje gaan voorkauwen zeker?)

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen chirpy, bedankt voor je uitgebreide reactie.




> _Geplaatst door chirpy_ 
> *Mijn aanmoediging om te genieten van dit leven is niet een ontkenning van het menselijk karakter van de Islam, maar meer dat wij ons blindstaren en doodlopen op het gezeur om bijkomstige kleinheden die onvermijdelijk bij het geloof horen.*


Nee Chirp, de topic is hier het maangodartikel. Dit is geen bijkomstige kleinigheid. Probeer je in te denken. Wij moslims, zouden eigenlijk een maangod aanbidden..........Een kind kan al bedenken, wie is dan de baas? De maan of de zon? Het is volkomen primitief zo'n geloof gebaseerd op maan of zongod. 

Zouden wij werkelijk van Indonesie tot aan Marokko, een stelletje dombo's zijn, die in feite een maangod aanbidden, in plaats van de Schepper, de Allerhoogste, die de maan en zon onder Zijn bevel heeft?

Ik weet niet wat voor een idee deze Robert Morey heeft over ons, maar zelfs hardcore islam bashers, zoals Daniel Pipes en ander orientalisten, die hun leven wijden aan het aanvallen van de islam, vinden deze man een lachertje.

Vervolgens gaat het artikel door, met te beweren dat islam daarmee een soort polytheisme is:

"Er is daarom geen reden het idee te aanvaarden dat Allah doorging naar de Moslims vanuit de Christenen en de Joden". De Arabieren aanbaden de maangod als de oppergod, maar dat was geen bijbels monothesme. Niettegenstaande de maangod groter was dan alle andere goden en godinnen, hebben we hier nog steeds een polythestisch pantheon van godheden. 

De wereld op zijn kop met die Morey.

Het tegenovergestelde is waar: Islam is puur monotheisme 

Vervolgens chirp, beledigt hij de profeet vrede zij met hem:

Mohammed wilde het dus op twee manieren stellen: tegen de heidenen zei hij dat hij nog steeds geloofde in de maangod Allah. Tegen Joden en Christenen zei hij dat Allah ook hun God was. 

Een deel van mijn familie is op vakantie naar Indonesie gegaan, en het is daar fantastisch. Ik ben zelf niet geweest. Mijn broer is ook in Maleisie geweest, en hij zegt zelf dat moslims in Azie heel fijn samenleven met niet-moslims, de sfeer is daar goed en helemaal niet dat gezeur zoals in Nederland. Je ziet in Indonesie gewoon vrouwen met hoofddoek op een brommertje crossen, of als dokter, laborant, tandarts aan de slag. Ze participeren daar volledig in de maatschappij zonder problemen.

Nederlanders zeuren!

Bali is inderdaad ook heel bijzonder. Vooral die kleding is zo mooi. Eigenlijk is over het algemeen in de derde wereld de kleding veel mooier, denk maar aan de sari van India, over cultuur gesproken.

Nederland is echt niet alles hoor...............

Groetjes van Sneeuwwitje

Oh enne..............Indonesische spekkoek is ook een stukje subtieler dan die vlaamse patatten ............

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *Da's nou juist de pest: Mensen zijn niet bereid te investeren in hun relatie met mij!*


zielig voor jou.Misschien een keer naar de kapper ofzo  :Wink:  




> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> Ik zeg ze ook vaak: neem maar een joint, dan voel je precies hetzelfde!
> [/B]


Van een joint, wordt je tijdelijk verdoofd, en nadien de kater.
Van Jezus krijg je altijd durende Liefde.  :Smilie:

----------


## III

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *zielig voor jou.Misschien een keer naar de kapper ofzo *


Als ik mij laat knippen, dat jij dan wat vaker in de spiegel van de kapper kijkt.
Deal?




> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *
> Van een joint, wordt je tijdelijk verdoofd, en nadien de kater.*


Slechte ervaringen mee?




> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *
> Van Jezus krijg je altijd durende Liefde. *


En een nog vettere kater!
Of zie je het anders?
Net een kind wat in St. Nicolaas gelooft en erachter komt dat het al die tijd genept is.
Het leven gaat door.
Er is hoop: ik zat ook in die loop.
Kom je wel uit ooit, als je leert je verstand te gebruiken. Als je dat durft!
Want het is wel eng om jezelf tegen te komen...


 :belgie:

----------


## Snowwhite

> _Geplaatst door chirpy_ 
> *Dag Sneeuwwitje,
> Was er vroeger bijna geen Moslima die gesluierd rondliep, in de heisa om dit thema wordt het ineens een hot item en zien we de hoofddoekjes als narcissen uit de grond schieten. Wanneer ik mij als een vreemdeling in eigen huis ga voelen en dat is er toch wel gaande in de grote steden, dan voel ik mij bedreigd. Dat is een gevoel van ontheemding. En zoals iedereen zijn eigen territorium verdedigt, gebeurt dat ook op dit vlak.*


Dit is eigenlijk een maatschappelijke discussie, geen religieuze. Maar ik denk inderdaad dat jouw gevoelens komen doordat er zoveel meer moslims in Nederland wonen nu. 
Van de hare krsna's had ook niemand last, omdat het er niet zoveel waren.
Het wordt een beetje op scherp gesteld nu. 
Terwijl dat niet nodig is, wij moslims bijten niet.........

----------


## chirpy

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Het is volkomen primitief zo'n geloof gebaseerd op maan of zongod. 
> Nederland is echt niet alles hoor...............
> ............*


Dag Sneeuwwitje.
Ik ben nog steeds aan het uitvogelen hoe ik bepaalde citaten eruit kan lichten om er een antwoord op de te geven.

Toch ben ik het niet met je eens het geloof in een maan- of zonnegod als primitief te bestempelen. Waarom zou onze god beter zijn dan die van een ander?
Je maakt je nu ook schuldig aan religiecentrisme om je eigen geloof boven dat van een ander te stellen. Ik ga ervan uit dat god de optelsom is van al onze onbeantwoorde vragen. Wij hebben hem/haar een plaats gegeven, boeken aan opgedragen en ons leven ten dienste gesteld aan die abstractie. Objectief beschouwd zijn we raar bezig. Allah is jou door jouw opvoeding toevertrouwd. In mijn leven is dat God, bij een ander is het Vishnoe, of hoe we god ook noemen. Het hangt er dus maar van af waar je bent geboren. Alleen dat gegeven al moet ons tot nadenken stemmen.
Wanneer we nu niet uitgaan van ons eigen gelijk, onze eigen supprematie en elkaar gewoon als mens accepteren zonder dat godsdienstige sausje erover te gieten, dan krijgen we een menswaardige omgeving. Religieus of politiek fanatisme leidt alleen tot ellende.
De maangod is voor mij even bestaanbaar als Allah indien ik er in zou geloven.
Echter een maatschappij zonder religie is niet mogelijk, dus we zullen ermee moeten leren leven.

Indonesie is een fantastisch oord om naar toe te gaan. Vroeger, een paar jaar terug was het zeker op Java geen enkel probleem of je nu Moslim was of Christen. Alles leefde vreedzaam naast elkaar, maar door het fundamentalisme is dat bijna abnormaal geworden. Ik ben er echt van geschrokken.
Nederland is niet alles, maar wanneer ik weer terug ben in Nederland na mijn vele reizen, dan denk ik:" Wat een heerlijk land"

----------


## chirpy

> _Geplaatst door Snowwhite_ 
> *Dit is eigenlijk een maatschappelijke discussie, geen religieuze. Maar ik denk inderdaad dat jouw gevoelens komen doordat er zoveel moslims in Nederland wonen nu. Vroeger waren dat maar een handjevol.
> Van de hare krsna's had ook niemand last, omdat het er niet zoveel waren.
> Het wordt een beetje op scherp gesteld nu.*


Dat is het niet alleen, maar dat veel door Islamieten in een religieus kader wordt geplaatst, is de bron van de ellende. Ik mag beweren wat ik wil dat kleding niets met religie te maken heeft, anderen denken daar totaal anders over.

Toch meen ik echt dat dat bedreigende gevoel serieus genomen moet worden. Datzelfde zou gebeuren in welk Islamitisch land ook waar grote groepen Christenen zouden neerstrijken en bepaalde christelijke gewoonten wilden doordrukken.

----------


## rinjea

> [i]
> 
> 
> Het leven gaat door.
> Er is hoop: ik zat ook in die loop.
> Kom je wel uit ooit, als je leert je verstand te gebruiken. Als je dat durft!
> Want het is wel eng om jezelf tegen te komen...
> 
> 
>  [/B]


Ik zat ook in die loop van bangheid..
Ben Christelijk opgevoed.
Maar na vele jaren bleek ik geen Christen.
Omdat ik nooit die stap had gedaan, naar Jezus De Christus.

Totdat GOD ervoor Zorgde dat , ik die stap wel deed.
Jezus Christus, GOD zelf , aan nemen als EEUWIGE VERLOSSER.

Geeft Leven voor EEUWIG

----------


## Rourchid

> _Geplaatst door chirpy_
> *
> Dat is het niet alleen, maar dat veel door Islamieten in een religieus kader wordt geplaatst, is de bron van de ellende.
> *


Generaliseren van niet aanwezige Islamieten.



> _Geplaatst door chirpy_
> *
> Ik mag beweren wat ik wil dat kleding niets met religie te maken heeft, anderen denken daar totaal anders over.
> *


Generaliseren van niet aanwezige anderen voor wie je je opwerpt als penvoerder.



> _Geplaatst door chirpy_
> *
> Toch meen ik echt dat dat bedreigende gevoel serieus genomen moet worden. 
> *


Ten gevolge van demografische veranderingen in Nederland is het noodzakelijk dat autochtonen zich aanpassen aan de veranderde en de veranderende samenstelling van de Nederlandse bevolking.



> _Geplaatst door chirpy_
> *
> Datzelfde zou gebeuren in welk Islamitisch land ook waar grote groepen Christenen zouden neerstrijken en bepaalde christelijke gewoonten wilden doordrukken.
> *


In de voorwaardelijke wijs gestelde niet te onderbouwen speculatie.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ 
> *Ik zat ook in die loop van bangheid..
> Ben Christelijk opgevoed.
> Maar na vele jaren bleek ik geen Christen.
> Omdat ik nooit die stap had gedaan, naar Jezus De Christus.
> 
> Totdat GOD ervoor Zorgde dat , ik die stap wel deed.
> Jezus Christus, GOD zelf , aan nemen als EEUWIGE VERLOSSER.
> 
> Geeft Leven voor EEUWIG*


Sommigen denken helaas door daden kom ik er??!??

Maar GOD zegt:
Door goede werken red je het niet.

Ik GOD geef alles.

Ik GOD zorg ervoor dat jij Leven hebt voor Eeuwig.

Geloof wat Ik in de Mens Jezus heb laten zien.
Dat GOD liefde is.
Dat GOD Vader is.

Ga op de knieen en spreek tot jou vader.
Doe het!

God antwoord echt.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door III_ 
> *Als ik mij laat knippen, dat jij dan wat vaker in de spiegel van de kapper kijkt.
> Deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slechte ervaringen mee?

Jr hebt geen goede ervaringen met Jezus christus?

----------


## knuppeltje

Zou god weten dat er zoveel over hem geroddeld wordt hier?

----------


## maartenn100

God is volgens mij de naam die gegeven wordt door mensen aan Hetgene wat wij niet begrijpen. 
Waar wij vandaan komen en waartoe wij terugkeren.
We kunnen Er niet bij wat Het is wat ons hier brengt, houdt en verder de loop der dingen voorziet. 
Het is een menselijk woord voor Wat we niet bevatten en ons teboven gaat, denk ik.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *God is volgens mij de naam die gegeven wordt door mensen aan Hetgene wat wij niet begrijpen. 
> Waar wij vandaan komen en waartoe wij terugkeren.
> We kunnen Er niet bij wat Het is wat ons hier brengt, houdt en verder de loop der dingen voorziet. 
> Het is een menselijk woord voor Wat we niet bevatten en ons teboven gaat, denk ik.*


Ik kan alleen voor mijzelf spreken.
GOD bestaat echt.

2000 jaar geleden kwam hij naar deze wereld.
Toen hij heen ging kwam hij weer terug.
De GEEST van GOD komt in mensen wonen.

Alleen die geloofd dat Jezus Christus is GOD zelf.

Ik geloof dat en daarna blijkt het een wonder.

Mijn leven tav GOD is behoorlijk veranderd, zonder dat ik het deed.

Dus GOD bestaat.

Het bewijs is Jezus en de Geest van GOD, die in Christenen woont.

----------


## maartenn100

Rinjea, geloof je in Allah of in de Triniteit (de Vader, de Zoon en de Heilige Geest)? Ben je Christen of moslim? (volgens mij Christen, alhoewel in je ergens anders het over Allah hebt?)

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *Rinjea, geloof je in Allah of in de Triniteit (de Vader, de Zoon en de Heilige Geest)? Ben je Christen of moslim? (volgens mij Christen, alhoewel in je ergens anders het over Allah hebt?)*





> _Geplaatst door rinjea_ *
> <...>
> GOD bestaat echt.
> De GEEST van GOD komt in mensen wonen.
> Jezus Christus is GOD zelf.
> <...>
> *


Voil.

----------


## rinjea

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *God is volgens mij*


Volgens jou...

----------


## maartenn100

Je bent dus Christen. Ok. Dank u.
Wil je wat uitleggen hoe jouw leven precies veranderd is door je geloof?
Hoe was het daarvoor en hoe is het nu geworden dan?

----------


## ZkrheidvGeloof

> _Geplaatst door maartenn100_ 
> *God is volgens mij de naam die gegeven wordt door mensen aan Hetgene wat wij niet begrijpen. 
> Waar wij vandaan komen en waartoe wij terugkeren.
> We kunnen Er niet bij wat Het is wat ons hier brengt, houdt en verder de loop der dingen voorziet. 
> Het is een menselijk woord voor Wat we niet bevatten en ons teboven gaat, denk ik.*






> [39.67] Zij waarderen Allah niet volgens Zijn Waardigheid. De gehele aarde zal in Zijn greep zijn op de Dag der Opstanding, en de hemelen zullen worden opgerold in Zijn hand. Glorie zij Hem en verheven is Hij boven hetgeen zij met Hem vereenzelvigen.



Hier wordt een voorbeeldje gegeven net zoals de voorbeeld van de spinnenweb. Hoe ielig en machteloos alles wel niet is t.o.v de Schepper.
Alles is klein en ielig en dan niet alleen de huis van de spin.

In dezelfde Almachtigheid schrijven ze voorbeelden waarom G'd niet te zien zou zijn, maar wel hoorbaar ergens verscholen.

En trouwens religies duiden aan dat G'd 'ergens' / in HzichZelf een Plek heeft.

----------


## ZkrheidvGeloof

> [2.255] Allah! Er is geen God dan Hij, de Levende, de Zelfbestaande. Sluimer, noch slaap overmant Hem. Al wat in de hemelen en wat op aarde is, behoort Hem. Wie kan bij Hem bemiddelen zonder Zijn verlof? Hij kent hetgeen voor hen is en wat achter hen is en zij kunnen niets van Zijn kennis omvatten, dan wat Hij wil. Zijn Troon strekt zich uit over hemelen en aarde en het waken over beide vermoeit Hem niet; Hij is de Verhevene, de Grote.
> 
> [11.7] En Hij is het, Die de hemelen en de aarde in zes dagen schiep en Zijn Troon rustte op water, opdat Hij u moge beproeven wiens gedrag het beste is. En indien gij (Profeet) zegt: "Voorzeker, gij zult na de dood worden opgewekt," zullen de ongelovigen zeggen: "Dit is niets dan een zuiver bedrog."



Het Beeltenis kunnen we weer wat verder scherp stellen op macro nivo.

----------


## ZkrheidvGeloof

> [40.7] Zij, die de Troon dragen en zij die er omheen staan verheerlijken hun Heer met de lof die Hem toekomt en zij geloven in Hem en vragen vergiffenis voor de gelovigen, zeggende: "Onze Heer, Gij omvat alle dingen in Uw barmhartigheid en kennis. Vergeef daarom hen die berouw tonen en Uw weg volgen; en behoed hen voor de straf der hel,
> 
> [69.17] En de engelen zullen op de zijden ervan staan. En op die Dag zullen acht engelen de Troon van uw Heer boven zich houden.



Volgens 40.7 zou je kunnen denken dat de Troon van Allah(Swt) altijd wordt gedragen, maar het gaat denk ik om de Einde der Tijden, dan zal de Troon worden gedragen door 8 Engelen, dus neem ik aan dat in 40.7 met Zij, die de Troon dragen dus de 8 Engelen worden bedoelt?

Zijn ze sterk over gewoon Hemels Groot?

----------


## rinjea

> Je bent dus Christen. Ok. Dank u.
> Wil je wat uitleggen hoe jouw leven precies veranderd is door je geloof?
> Hoe was het daarvoor en hoe is het nu geworden dan?


Voor dat ik tot geloof kwam, stak het bij mij niet zo nauw met normen en waarden.

Eenmaal Christus Jezus aangenomen te hebben als enige verlosser, is mijn leven totaal veranderd.
GOD zegt ook als je Jezus aanneemt kom ikzelf in jou wonen.
Dat is de Heilige Geest.
Deze Geest werkt in mij.
Alleen IK ben er ook nog. Mijn Ik wil helaas nog steeds anders dan GOD wil.
Maar GOD laat me telkens zien van b.v Begin er niet aan, laat dat e.d, of doe dat..
groet.

----------


## ZkrheidvGeloof

> Voor dat ik tot geloof kwam, stak het bij mij niet zo nauw met normen en waarden.
> 
> Eenmaal Christus Jezus aangenomen te hebben als enige verlosser, is mijn leven totaal veranderd.
> GOD zegt ook als je Jezus aanneemt kom ikzelf in jou wonen.
> Dat is de Heilige Geest.
> Deze Geest werkt in mij.
> Alleen IK ben er ook nog. Mijn Ik wil helaas nog steeds anders dan GOD wil.
> Maar GOD laat me telkens zien van b.v Begin er niet aan, laat dat e.d, of doe dat..
> groet.



Beste Rinjea, 

Beschouw jij de Profeet Mohammed als een valse Profeet en geloof jij ook in Satan?

----------


## Bardt Hoeksma

570 na Christus was Mohammed(profeet) geboren, maar je had 5773(het begin van de Schepping volgens de Thora(Jahweh) en de Bijbel), ik neem aan dat 560 jaar na Christus geleden de Visioenen(de Quran) van Mo ontstonden. Jesus was 2000 plus minus geboren.

Maar ik denk o.a. dat er lang mensen waren, ik bedoel de Schepping is ontstaan door samensmelting cq kommunicatie, want er waren al 100duizend jaren geleden mensen, dieren, planten, op onze mooie aarde,
Ik wil niet zeggen dat alle geloven weg moeten, waar ik wel een hekel aan heb is "het para(abnormale)".

Liever het aardsparadijs nu en de eeuwigheid erbij, dank je wel alsjeblief.

Ik zeg maar zo: Ook zonder voedsel kom je niet ver. 
Zowel (Mohammed), Jahweh of (Jesus), of Krishna( is ook geen God(en). Krishna was vroeger een krijgsheer net als Mohammed,hebben mensen hen Goden van gemaakt.

Bardt

----------


## 702-386-5397

> 570 na Christus was Mohammed(profeet) geboren, maar je had 5773(het begin van de Schepping volgens de Thora(Jahweh) en de Bijbel), ik neem aan dat 560 jaar na Christus geleden de Visioenen(de Quran) van Mo ontstonden. Jesus was 2000 plus minus geboren.
> 
> Maar ik denk o.a. dat er lang mensen waren, ik bedoel de Schepping is ontstaan door samensmelting cq kommunicatie, want er waren al 100duizend jaren geleden mensen, dieren, planten, op onze mooie aarde,
> Ik wil niet zeggen dat alle geloven weg moeten, waar ik wel een hekel aan heb is "het para(abnormale)".
> 
> Liever het aardsparadijs nu en de eeuwigheid erbij, dank je wel alsjeblief.
> 
> Ik zeg maar zo: Ook zonder voedsel kom je niet ver. 
> Zowel (Mohammed), Jahweh of (Jesus), of Krishna( is ook geen God(en). Krishna was vroeger een krijgsheer net als Mohammed,hebben mensen hen Goden van gemaakt.
> ...



Waarom geloof jij niet in God?

----------

